# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 07:58)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 10:23)

Boas...esta semana vai ser escaldante ,já queima ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 12:08)

Boas...mais quente ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 15:58)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,por vezes fazem sombra  ,o vento a virar para W e a aumentar,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

Boas
Céu com muitos cúmulos e vento fraco
Temperatura 27.9ºC e 30%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

Boas...brisa de NW já varrer o ar quente,com 27.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Muitos cirros e cirrostratus no céu contudo ainda não se avista nenhum sun-dog.
Temp.Atual: 21ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar,temperatura a descer,com 24.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2015 às 20:31)

Finalmente lá acabou por surgir um sun dog  embora que pouco vistoso:












Outros registos:


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

boas

Dia de céu encoberto pela manha tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas, tal como mostra as fotos do Mr Neves  houve também algum vento durante a tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações sigo com 17.0ºC. 

extremos de hoje: 16.1ºC mínima  \  26.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

Boas...boa brisa ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 01:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Finalmente lá acabou por surgir um sun dog embora que pouco vistoso:



 bem observado, ele estava lá!

Lindas as fotos do poente  com o perfil nostálgico do Caramulo, ficaram com umas cores e nitidez muito boas.

Todos estes cirrus que têm passado são o restos de várias frentes dissipadas que passam em altitude, por cima da crista anticiclónica posicionada sobre o litoral norte da península Ibérica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2015 às 10:04)

Boas ...tudo ao fresco no jardim ,depois de uma boa rega...hoje está prometido  e a doer nos próximos dias ,com 22.1ºC e céu limpinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2015 às 15:36)

Boas...mais quente e vento de SW,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2015 às 19:36)

Boas...tarde quente,o vento já virou para NW,hoje ainda vale ,com 29.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2015 às 22:09)

Boas...a brisa de NW mais calma ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2015 às 22:56)

boas

por aqui a manha cedo foi de nevoeiro, que depois do Carregal do Sal o sol brilhava. e assim esteve todo o dia. 
atualmente não há alterações, sigo com 17.7ºC

extremos:  12.8ºC mínima   /   25.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 13:39)

Boas ...hoje já está a trabalhar a máxima ,é só ecos no radar do Ipma ,mas a norte da cidade ,nas zonas de serra,nuvens a crescer ,com 33.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jun 2015 às 13:55)

A Este já se vêem cumulus congestus grande parte deles penso que pertencem ao lado espanhol, a estação do Keipha vai em 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

Convecção a acentuar-se, vão chegando aqui cumulus humilis e mediocris bem como alguns estratocumulus. A Este as cumulus congestus continuam em crescimento.

Temperatura de 30.9ºC em consonância com a estação do Keipha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Boas ...mais nuvens ,já vão fazendo alguma sombra,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 15:39)

Convecção a crescer mas por enquanto parece ter pouca profundidade em altitude:
Às 14 horas:






15:05





Webcam de Manteigas:









Webcam de Trancoso:





http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/webcams#


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Convecção a acentuar-se, vão chegando aqui cumulus humilis e mediocris bem como alguns estratocumulus. A Este as cumulus congestus continuam em crescimento.



Daqui também se consegue ver , estão a crescer bem uns a ESE


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 15:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Convecção a acentuar-se, vão chegando aqui cumulus humilis e mediocris bem como alguns estratocumulus. A Este as cumulus congestus continuam em crescimento.
> 
> Temperatura de 30.9ºC em consonância com a estação do Keipha.



Parece que a panela está já ao lume, nos próximos dias, e talvez já hoje, vai começar a haver instabilidade quase diária. bons seguimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

"Despique" interessante entre as duas estações tórridas do momento. 

*15H Rede IPMA*

Mirandela: *34,9ºC*
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *34,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:15)

A formação de cumulus continua bastante limitada em altitude:





Para além do ruído habitual, o radar de Arouca está a apanhar apenas precipitação fraca que deve resumir-se a _virga_, na zona de Vila Nova de Foz Côa e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:





Progride de Sul para Norte.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Bem delineada a separação de massas de ar:





Apenas o ALADIN avançava com uma hipótese de precipitação para hoje, na Serra da Estrela:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Boas ...está bravo ,nuvens e ar quente ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## irpsit (3 Jun 2015 às 16:46)

Sigo com 32ºC. Está um dia quente, poucas nuvens, pouca convexão, vento quase nulo, e não será hoje que vamos ver trovoada, creio.

A região de Foz Coa-Bragança-Salamanca têm alguma nebulosidade mas não é em altitude ainda. Vê-se bem tanto no satélite como no radar. Se houver festa hoje, será mais para os lados de Salamanca.

Algum vento de noroeste na faixa litoral. O interior do país tem circulação de sul ou sudeste. O litoral pouco acima dos 20ºC. O interior quase uniforme nos 31-35ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 16:49)

Hoje penso que já não passa disto





A tarde de amanhã já será mais ativa


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:59)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 32ºC. Está um dia quente, poucas nuvens, pouca convexão, vento quase nulo, e não será hoje que vamos ver trovoada, creio.



Desculpa não me lembrar mas de onde estás a reportar exactamente?


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2015 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> "Despique" interessante entre as duas estações tórridas do momento.
> 
> *15H Rede IPMA*
> 
> ...



Mirandela com 36,3ºC (15 utc)


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mirandela com 36,3ºC (15 utc)



Amanhã, que é quando começa a previsão de trovoadas e aguaceiros no interior, deve ser um dos primeiros locais a "explodir". 

Aliás a previsão para hoje, emitida hoje, já avançava essa possibilidade:


> Previsão para 4ª feira, 3.junho.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Ainda não chegámos à hora mais crítica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

Mais nuvens a fazer sombra,temperatura baixou,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mais nuvens a fazer sombra,temperatura baixou,com 33.4ºC .



 33,4ºC mesmo com sombra das nuvens, é um forno!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 18:00)

Pinhão: *36,1ºC* às 17h. Há muitos locais no vale do Douro que devem estar bem mais quentes.

Mas a instabilidade parece diminuir:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

acho que retiro o que disse, há alguns aglomerados de onde parecem surgir focos convectivos mais intensos:





E Manteigas vê o céu a toldar-se:


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Máxima de 31.2ºC e temperatura atual de 29.2ºC. (parece que a temperatura máxima daqui ficou abaixo da capital de distrito, pelo menos em relação à estação da cidade)
Quanto a nuvens alguma massa de ar, ou mesmo a brisa maritima está a impedir a sua progressão para Oeste, sendo que as nuvens mais interessantes estão a Este, mas dão já sinais de enfraquecimento, ou por outras palavras não as vejo crescer.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quanto a nuvens alguma massa de ar, ou mesmo a brisa maritima está a impedir a sua progressão para Oeste, sendo que as nuvens mais interessantes estão a Este, mas dão já sinais de enfraquecimento, ou por outras palavras não as vejo crescer.



Consegue-se ver como está para o lado da Estrela?


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> Consegue-se ver como está para o lado da Estrela?



Daqui neste momento não consigo, há pouco fiz a descrição porque no caminho para casa e do sítio onde estava tive hipótese de ver. Mas o que eu vi foram essencialmente cumulus mediocris, e 2 cumulus congestus não muito evoluídos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

As nuvens vão desaparecendo ,novamente muito sol e ,temperatura a subir,com 34.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Hoje está para durar ...ainda 33.9ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jun 2015 às 20:21)

Para o lado da Serra da Estrela, daqui, o cenário é este:


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com o habitual nevoeiro, que depois de Canas de Senhorim o mundo era outro com bastante sol. 
tal como já foi dito, houve nuvens mas não houve grandes formações. 
por Santa Comba quando cheguei havia vento fraco. 

Actualmente céu limpo não vislumbro nuvens para a Estrela, não há vento e sigo com 21.8ºC

Temperaturas:  14.9ºC mínima    //   29.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

Boas...hoje ainda dura ,só agora é que chegou alguma brisa de NW...mas fraca ,com 27.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 35.5ºC .

Máxima do ano 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Boas ...temperatura já em acelaração ,mais um dia a doer ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

Vai subindo...com 30.6ºC...já não se pode andar na rua...parece fogo o sol .


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jun 2015 às 13:25)

E começa já haver pequenos núcleos de elevada refletividade a norte de Brangança. 
Nas próximas horas irá haver possibilidade de chuva acompanhada de trovoada.
Queremos fotos boas pessoal !!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 14:08)

Boas ...já está bom para arrancar a pele ,lá fora nem pensar ,com 33.3ºC e vento quente .


----------



## keipha (4 Jun 2015 às 14:40)

Neste momento para E


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2015 às 15:32)

Já há coisas interessantes na zona Norte, sobretudo perto da fronteira.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2015 às 15:45)

Sigo com máxima de 31ºC. Céu ligeiramente mais nublado agora com convexão a surgir aqui e acolá, especialmente para nordeste. Talvez dê trovoadas ao fim da tarde por Trás-os-Montes (aliás eu acho que até já devem ter entrado pela fronteira na última hora) e haveria uma pequena hipótese também no distrito da Guarda... Para a zona de Viseu duvido.

Ligeiro vento também...parece aumentar, e deve ter a ver com a convexão a norte..

Porém o mapa das descargas denota algumas para a zona de Castelo Branco... mas não parece ver-se nada no radar, nem daqui..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

O rain alarm mostra ecos importantes em Chaves.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com máxima de 31ºC. Céu ligeiramente mais nublado agora com convexão a surgir aqui e acolá, especialmente para nordeste. Talvez dê trovoadas ao fim da tarde por Trás-os-Montes (aliás eu acho que até já devem ter entrado pela fronteira na última hora) e haveria uma pequena hipótese também no distrito da Guarda... Para a zona de Viseu duvido.
> 
> Ligeiro vento também...parece aumentar, e deve ter a ver com a convexão a norte..
> 
> Porém o mapa das descargas denota algumas para a zona de Castelo Branco... mas não parece ver-se nada no radar, nem daqui..



Está interessante. No satélite começa-se a ver algo a surgir para os lados da serra do Açor... e depois vê-se a entrada de uma massa húmida de sudoeste, com algumas nuvens. Talvez alguma dessas pequenas células possa dar algo, à medida que entrem para interior, que está bem mais aquecido, e colidem com a outra massa proveniente de sudeste..


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Já há descargas no Açor/Cova da beira. Célula violenta em Góis:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

Em 10 minutos os ecos de radar de uma das torres subiram dos 2Km aos 12Km, sobre Álvaro, Pampilhosa da Serra! Também sobre Góis.













Fotos!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

keipha disse:


> Neste momento para E



 boas fotos! Deve ter sido o início desta célula sobre Gouveia, como está agora?





Edição: dissipou-se.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Célula de Góis em maturação, deve poder ser vista de Tondela:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

Webcam de Manteigas:





Trancoso:


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 16:55)




----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Células em desenvolvimento sobre a Lousã/Açor e em Chaves, começando a descer até ao Douro onde há duas células fortes:











A instabilidade da cordilheira central alastra para sul-sueste onde nascem novas células.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Cumulonimbus visíveis do lado esquerdo da imagem da webcam de Trancoso, sobre o vale do Douro:





Entretanto as células da Lousã e Beira-Baixa perderam força.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

Boas ...hoje nuvens mais compactas ,com 34.6ºC e vento quente abrasar .


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

A "gaja" anda ai se anda e não nada longe já ouvi novo beep do detector (Blitzortung)


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 17:48)

cm3pt disse:


> A "gaja" anda ai se anda e não nada longe já ouvi novo beep do detector (Blitzortung)



A célula reforça-se:





Todas as descargas do dia na zona:





Últimos 45 minutos registados:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 17:48)

Célula de Carrazedo , estou a ver daqui e cresceu nos últimos 20min


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula de Carrazedo , estou a ver daqui e cresceu nos últimos 20min


Encontrar-me em Carrazedo, confirmo chuva e vento forte, assim como granizo.  Os castanheiros podem ter sido afectados em algumas zonas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

Está outra mais a sul a crescer também !!
Deve estar na zona de Murça.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula de Carrazedo , estou a ver daqui e cresceu nos últimos 20min





bartotaveira disse:


> Encontrar-me em Carrazedo, confirmo chuva e vento forte, assim como granizo. Os castanheiros podem ter sido afectados em algumas zonas...



Aspecto muito forte o desta célula de Carrazedo:


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

Eu penso que poderá ser essa célula de Carrazedo. Reparem neste _cumulonimbus incus_








Estou a uns 40 km de Carrazedo, quer fica para nordeste. A imagem foi obtida nessa direcção.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está outra mais a sul a crescer também !!
> Deve estar na zona de Murça.





cm3pt disse:


> Eu penso que poderá ser essa célula de Carrazedo. Reparem neste _cumulonimbus incus_



Célula de Mirandela em movimento rápido para norte, topos de 13 Km de altitude:









Mais a sul, desenvolvimento explosivo de uma célula sobre Oleiros!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está outra mais a sul a crescer também !!
> Deve estar na zona de Murça.


Afinal ainda era mais para leste/ENE


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

cm3pt disse:


> Eu penso que poderá ser essa célula de Carrazedo. Reparem neste _cumulonimbus incus_



 foto muito boa! Depende das horas a que foi tirada mas penso que daí de Vila Real a célula de Carrazedo estaria oculta por nebulosidade mais próxima e acho que pode ser a de Mirandela, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Overshooting top da célula próximo de Mirandela


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 18:19)

Célula a crescer a ESE penso que é em Figueira de castelo Rodrigo


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Overshooting top da célula próximo de Mirandela



Explosiva esta célula perto de Mirandela:


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

Uma pequena amostra da célula de Carrazedo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

Célula de Oleiros pode causar estragos:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:27)

bartotaveira disse:


> Uma pequena amostra da célula de Carrazedo.



 excelente! Grande granizada! Parabéns pelo vídeo! Espero que não haja grandes estragos nas árvores e culturas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 18:27)

ultima hora *1mm* na estação IPMA de Pampilhosa da Serra, pena que estas trovoadas raramente apanham as estações em cheio, eu da minha zona vejo a célula de Oleiros, é gira


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:28)

Célula de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo vista de Trancoso:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:32)

david 6 disse:


> ultima hora *1mm* na estação IPMA de Pampilhosa da Serra, pena que estas trovoadas raramente apanham as estações em cheio, eu da minha zona vejo a célula de Oleiros, é gira



 não há observadores na zona.

Aspecto forte continua, move-se para noroeste, direcção de Álvaro e Pampilhosa da Serra onde já está outra célula.





Mas tem fraca actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> Célula de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo vista de Trancoso:


Está a crescer a um bom ritmo.
Vista daqui , 107º


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Da célula de Mirandela alguém comfirma mammatus na parte SW? Parece que vejo daqui alguns


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:39)

bartotaveira disse:


> Uma pequena amostra da célula de Carrazedo.



Espectacular ver o vídeo em 1080p, full screen e velocidade 0,25. O tamanho médio do granizo parece-me lentilhas ou ervilhas, algumas são maiores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Imagens das 17:00


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

Vai haver danos nas culturas com isto:


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

vê se mal com telemovel, ainda por cima agora estão umas nuvens altas a atrapalhar a vista, mas aqui vai da célula de Oleiros


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagens das 17:00



Às 17:10 e 17:30 há topos que devem ter atingido os 14 Km. Consegues extrair um zoom para esses momentos?


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

A minha estação estava offline, fica aqui o registo. 

Ainda deu uma boa rega.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

Visíveis daqui também:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

O "monstro" de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, nesta altura já em Almendra:


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular ver o vídeo em 1080p, full screen e velocidade 0,25. O tamanho médio do granizo parece-me lentilhas ou ervilhas, algumas são maiores.



Confirmo, as maiores eram do tamanho de berlindes!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:02)

david 6 disse:


> mas aqui vai da célula de Oleiros





AndréFrade disse:


> Visíveis daqui também:



 boas longas visadas! A célula está com actividade moderada, teve poucas descargas eléctricas:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:04)

bartotaveira disse:


> Confirmo, as maiores eram do tamanho de berlindes!



Isso já rasga as folhas das hortículas e faz cair os frutos das árvores.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O rain alarm mostra ecos importantes em Chaves.



Há notícias de Paradela de Monforte, choveu bem por lá?


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

*0.9mm* na ultima hora em Chaves (estaçao ipma)


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:17)

StormRic disse:


> O "monstro" de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, nesta altura já em Almendra:



Interessante que a primeira descarga desta célula ocorreu no momento desta foto/radar, já com aspecto maduro e a formar a bigorna:





Evolui e move-se rapidamente para NNW:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

A torre noroeste da célula de Almendra/Castelo Melhor/Vila Nova de Foz Côa largou pelo menos 14 descargas em 8 minutos à volta do momento desta imagem da webcam de Trancoso:













E parece que foi o último sopro da célula, a última descarga foi registada às 18:11 utc. A célula de Mirandela não teve descargas depois das 18:00 utc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...as nuvens já desapareceram ,boa brisa de NW a correr e a varrer o ar quente ,temperatura a descer...que alivio ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Por aqui no Caramulo, está tudo calmo.Um pouco mais agradável a temperatura.

Vê-se ao longe 3 áreas de convexão: a de Foz-Coa, outra birgona maior mas mais longe, que está localizada a sul de Salamanca, e também outra célula muito mais próxima em cima da Serra do Açor.

Esta última poderia mover-se na nossa direcção (de Tondela) mas a célula já enfraqueceu bastante. Mas teve um bom pico de chuva localizado.

A célula de Salamanca talvez afecte mais tarde a zona da fronteira do Douro, se mantiver a sua actividade e curso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 20:22)

Imagem das 17/18h  UTC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jun 2015 às 20:53)

Granizada desta tarde em Carrazedo de Montenegro:


Partilhado por uma seguidora no Facebook do Meteo Trás os Montes!


----------



## ogalo (4 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

Que granizada , porra .....


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

ultima hora *4.6mm* em Mirandela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

Boas...bom fresco...só no meu jardim,depois de uma boa rega ,com 27.2ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Granizada desta tarde em Carrazedo de Montenegro:
> 
> 
> Partilhado por uma seguidora no Facebook do Meteo Trás os Montes!




O vídeo é meu, já tinha partilhado aqui. 

Não me lembrei, podia ter partilhado no Meteo Trás os Montes.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

Boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro apenas nas zonas envolventes, desaparecendo antes de chegar ao Carregal do Sal. o dia foi de céu nublado. Havia algum vento em Nelas.
atualmente por Santa Comba está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado vento fraco e sigo com 20.9ºC

temperaturas:   15.2ºC minima    //  28.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Boas...temperatura ainda com pouca vontade para descer ,com 26.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 01:03)

Fotos que tirei ontem durante ontem 
-Célula em Carrazedo








Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Continuava crescer em altura e em largura , bem extensa 







Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

-Célula de Mirandela, na parte inicial 



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

18:11h



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Cerca de 10 minutos depois







Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr



18:38h



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

18:38h



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Na imagem radar , eram visíveis aqueles 3 núcleos 





18:42h



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

18:43h



Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Às 19h







Convective Cells_4Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 10:32)

Boas...primeira noite tropical que a temperatura não consegiu baixar dos 20.0ºC ...começa cedo ,algumas nuvens pela manhã,vão dissipando ,já começou a ...mais um dia abrasivo ,com 26.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 11:40)

Boas...vim agora da rua ,já abrasa a alma,para quem não têm paciência ....precisa-se de fresco ,com 28.5ºC .

Por casa...ACs ligados ...tudo fechado .


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Jun 2015 às 12:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ontem durante ontem
> -Célula em Carrazedo
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente essa célula deixou muitos estragos, principalmente na agricultura, muitos caminhos rurais intransitáveis, margens de ribeiros destruídas...

Vão aparecendo relatos impressionantes com fotos, principalmente no facebook.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jun 2015 às 12:31)

StormRic disse:


> Há notícias de Paradela de Monforte, choveu bem por lá?


 
Choveu sim, mas chuva da boa, sem pedra e sem estragos!
Veremos o que acontece esta tarde...


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 13:46)

Celulas em crescimento a NE. Vista de Canas de Senhorim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 13:55)

Boas...vai abrasando lá fora ,com 31.9ºC ....por casa bem melhor,com 25.0ºC .


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2015 às 14:04)

Convexão algo rápida, diria explosiva, a leste da Serra da Estrela. Uma bigorna que cresceu imenso nos últimos 30min e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe até.

Deverá aparecer no radar  nas descargas em breve.

Além disso, vê-se daqui outra bigorna bem mais pequena para os lados nordeste de Viseu, parece. E depois no satélite convexão já bem formada a nordeste de Bragança.

O dia vai quente mas menos do que ontem. E muita poeira no ar. Não se vê as serras ao longe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:04)

Desenvolvimento vertical a NE / E / SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Célula na zona de Seia está em evolução rápida


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2015 às 14:19)

Um espanto sim.

Em 10min cresceu imenso para cima e para os lados. Os trovões já se ouvem mesmo estando bem longe. Já ouvi aí uns 5 ou 6...
Presumo que esteja na área da Serra da Estrela... ou mais a leste.


----------



## s2ug (5 Jun 2015 às 14:21)

Sobre o Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela, já com trovões há mistura...








Nova Célula com desenvolvimento a Norte..


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 14:26)

Alguns _cumulonimbus calvus_ a norte-nordeste de Vila Real. Para já sem actividade nesta zona mas ainda são só 14:30.

Já vi aqui no Blitzortung 7 descargas em Manteigas e 1 em Seia.

Tenho o "celular" a carregar . Daqui a pouco posto imagem das descargas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 14:27)

E vai bem lançada:


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 14:38)

Grande célula em Espanha, a norte de Bragança, neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Panorama de NE para SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Grande célula em Espanha, a norte de Bragança, neste momento.



Essa célula a NOrte de Bragança , será aquela que está por cima dos prédios? Ou a outra mais para esquerda?


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

Células da Serra da Estrela e de Ponferrada-Astorga há minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Essa célula a NOrte de Bragança , será aquela que está por cima dos prédios? Ou a outra mais para esquerda?


Não sei, está muito longe, entre Ponferrada e Astorga.

Fotografei uma para sul há algum tempo, que penso ser a que aparece à direita na tua foto, mas que não consegui identificar no radar.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 14:49)

Entretanto o _cumulonimus calvus_ passou a_ incus_ e ...onde está-- Carrazedo de Montenegro (de novo!) mas para já com muito fraca actividade eléctrica. Não é de estranhar todavia que venha a aumentar.









A célua a norte de Bragança está perto de Ponferrada, Há actividade eléctrica importante nessa zona. Já na Serra da Estrela o Blitzortung parece indicar paragem da actividade.


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 14:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Células da Serra da Estrela e de Ponferrada-Astorga há minutos:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula na zona de Seia está em evolução rápida


Seguem fotos dessa célula,  vistas do Rojao Grande - Santa Comba Dão


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

keipha disse:


> Seguem fotos dessa célula,  vistas do Rojao Grande - Santa Comba Dão


Vista daqui, grande cogumelo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

Células a ESE, deve ser as de Tarouca / Moimenta da Beira


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

cm3pt disse:


> Entretanto o _cumulonimus calvus_ passou a_ incus_ e ...onde está-- Carrazedo de Montenegro (de novo!) mas para já com muito fraca actividade eléctrica. Não é de estranhar todavia que venha a aumentar.



Está enorme


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

A convexão é toda em cima da Torre. A célula moveu-se/estendeu-se um pouco a norte e a convexão persiste sobre o Planalto da Estrela.
Parece ser a maior célula em território nacional. Mas deixei de ouvir os trovões.

Convexão surge agora também por cima do Açor.

E igualmente uma nova célula a norte da Estrela.



keipha disse:


> Seguem fotos dessa célula,  vistas do Rojao Grande - Santa Comba Dão


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 15:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vista daqui, grande cogumelo!


É enorme, ocupa quase todo o comprimento da minha janela!  Confirma-se então que foi a célula que fotografei pelas 13h00.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

Gigante a Célula de Tabuaço


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

estão a explodir bem depressa


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jun 2015 às 15:20)




----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 15:24)

david 6 disse:


> estão a explodir bem depressa


Duas grandes explosões 




Tabuaço na esquerda e Moimenta da Beira na direita


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 15:31)

WiiSky70 disse:


>


De onde reportas?


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> De onde reportas?



Porto de Mós


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

Já pinga ...pingos de meio kilo,há mais de 1 mês que não via chover muita nuvem aqui em frente,com 32.0ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Jun 2015 às 15:52)

cm3pt disse:


> Entretanto o _cumulonimus calvus_ passou a_ incus_ e ...onde está-- Carrazedo de Montenegro (de novo!) mas para já com muito fraca actividade eléctrica. Não é de estranhar todavia que venha a aumentar.




Por aqui temos tido trovoada e aguaceiros muito fortes mas de curta duração com trovão. Nada que se compare com o dia de ontem, pelo menos para já!

Eu daqui a pouco vou "fugir" daqui direitinho ao Algarve!


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

Agora mais de perto . Próximo de Fátima


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

a minha visão daqui desde Coruche para NE, a célula de Castelo Branco:


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Para NE daqui a célula de Castelo Branco:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 16:19)

Já se ouve ...temperatura já baixou ,alguns pingos,com 29.5ºC...que alivio .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 16:21)




----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:24)

Ao pé do Santuário de Fátima


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:25)

na ultima hora *0.4mm* em Moimenta da Beira

PS: a célula de Castelo Branco está cada vez mais bonita de vista


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

tudo relativamente calmo afinal. Só há actividade ligeira por todo o lado.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Belo desfilar de células:


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2015 às 16:34)




----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

a célula de Castelo Branco visto daqui agora está assim:


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jun 2015 às 16:38)

Incrivel o topo da célula de Castelo Branco q até eu daqui (quase 200 km de distância) consigo ver, embora muito timidamente claro!


----------



## dahon (5 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Bem o tamanho e estrutura da célula a noreste de Viseu é incrível, infelizmente não tenho a vista desimpedida para tirar uma foto de jeito.
Por aqui, parece estar a querer desenvolver-se qualquer coisa mesmo aqui por cima, vamos ver o que o resto da tarde nos reserva.


----------



## dahon (5 Jun 2015 às 16:50)

Isto vai dar em estragos, esperemos que nada de grave.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 16:52)

dahon disse:


> Bem o tamanho e estrutura da célula a noreste de Viseu é incrível, infelizmente não tenho a vista desimpedida para tirar uma foto de jeito.
> Por aqui, parece estar a querer desenvolver-se qualquer coisa mesmo aqui por cima, vamos ver o que o resto da tarde nos reserva.



Essa célula a NE de Viseu, zona de vila nova de Paiva/ Aguiar da Beira :


----------



## vamm (5 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

É possível avistar o topo da célula de Castelo Branco também a partir de Porto Côvo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

Está a crescer uma outra célula , perto do local de ontem carrazedo / Mirandela!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Céu brutal em Trancoso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 17:07)

Brutal  Imagem das 16h30.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Brutal...a estação amadora  de Aguiar da Beira segue com *15,8ºC* e *24,3 mm*

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAA2


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Brutal  Imagem das 16h30.



A bigorna gigantesca de Vila Nova Paiva alberga sob ela várias células. A persistência da mais forte mesmo a nordeste de V.N.Paiva está a causar estragos com certeza, há mais de meia hora que descarrega com intensidade perto do máximo da escala:









Especialmente no triângulo Pêva, Segões, Soutosa.


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

Celula de Vila Nova Paiva  - Aguiar da Beira, vista de Tondela


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 17:16)




----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

Em desenvolvimento...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

A estação do WU , Aguiar da Beira leva *25,4mm* acumulados 

*23,1mm* na última hora


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal...a estação amadora  de Aguiar da Beira segue com *15,8ºC* e *24,3 mm*
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAA2



 e não é a que está posicionada na zona mais intensa. Começou a acumular depois das 16:02, já vai em 26,4mm.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 17:25)

Dá para ver aqui a actividade ligada à célula de Vila Nova de Paiva. Mas não é muito intensa. Deve ser mais chuva ou mesmo granizo. Descargas são poucas.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Sobre as aldeias ali mesmo a nordeste de V.N.Paiva intensificou-se ainda mais, desloca-se agora para noroeste, pode ser um desastre naquela zona, Póvoa, Alhais de Cima:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

Acumulado em 1h


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

O aglomerado da Beira Baixa a crescer bastante:









mas as intensidades de precipitação ainda não são muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulado em 1h



No topo da escala a zona de V.N.Paiva, claro, nem faço ideia dos acumulados pontuais mas penso que em alguns sítios estará perto dos 100mm.

Na Beira Baixa começou a descarregar em força há meia hora, rain rates superiores a 100mm/h ali na zona de Fórneas, desloca-se lentamente para norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Imagem das 17h:






A célula de Castelo Branco parece estar a explodir na vertente SW:


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Célula de CB, ja faz barulho


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

Pela Aldeia do Carvalho já chove (Fotografia de Edgar Bragança):


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jun 2015 às 17:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pela Aldeia do Carvalho já chove (Fotografia de Edgar Bragança):


onde fica?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

17h30:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A célula de Castelo Branco parece estar a explodir na vertente SW:



Fase explosiva sem dúvida, vai criar uma bigorna como a de V.N.Paiva.







celia salta disse:


> Célula de CB, ja faz barulho



Espectáculo!



celia salta disse:


> onde fica?



Encosta da Covilhã, logo a norte.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

Incrível o tamanho desta célula de Vila Nova de Paiva, enche por completo o horizonte por aqui:

às 16h30,



Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

e cerca de uma hora depois, às 17h40.



Storm clouds. Porto, 05-06-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

Boas...só choveu na parte mais a sul da cidade,fui há zona industrial de CB a buscar o bolinhas que estava na oficina...ai sim,choveu e deu para cheirar a terra molhada,na volta vim por o outro lado da cidade...tudo sequinho e abafado ,temperatura em recuperação e sem sol ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pela Aldeia do Carvalho já chove (Fotografia de Edgar Bragança):



Está a nascer uma célula periférica por lá, na webcam de Manteigas ainda nada se vê.
Entretanto Oleiros está a apanhar com a "explosão" em cima:






E segunda célula forte a chegar ao vale do Zêzere, Açor.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 17h30:



 fenomenal! Aquela torre chegou aos 15-16 Km!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 18:02)

Daqui não consigo ver a célula de Castelo Branco, mas a ver pelo radar, deve estar uma coisa linda de se ver!


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Daqui não consigo ver a célula de Castelo Branco, mas a ver pelo radar, deve estar uma coisa linda de se ver!



Confirmo estou entre sertã e oleiros e a célula esta espectacular, parece de noite, o mais engraçado é que a norte esta esta célula e a sul é como nada se passasse


----------



## ruka (5 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

IPMA passou a aviso laranja todo o interior norte e centro


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Enquanto em geral o aglomerado de V.N.Paiva vai perdendo actividade, o ponto quente continua o deslocamento para noroeste, está agora a trepar o Montemuro:





Vai perdendo força, veremos até onde consegue ir, próximo de Tarouca agora. Outras células a nordeste seguiram para norte e estão sobre o vale do Douro, V.N.Foz Côa e S.João da Pesqueira.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

celia salta disse:


> Confirmo estou entre sertã e oleiros e a célula esta espectacular, parece de noite, o mais engraçado é que a norte esta esta célula e a sul é como nada se passasse



Onde exactamente? Oleiros, a célula vai passar aí então.



ruka disse:


> IPMA passou a aviso laranja todo o interior norte e centro



Isso quer dizer que houve situações graves.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

Mais algumas fotos


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Onde exactamente? Oleiros, a célula vai passar aí então.


Sim vai passar de raspao


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> Isso quer dizer que houve situações graves.


Atualizado às 16h48. Estão a seguir o nosso seguimento...


----------



## ruka (5 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Isso quer dizer que houve situações graves.[/QUOTE]

houve acumulados superiores a 20 l/m2, dai o aviso laranja


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Frente de células Oleiros/Estrela avança, mas perde força, para noroeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

ruka disse:


> IPMA passou a aviso laranja todo o interior norte e centro



Talvez exagero... a partir de agora a convecção irá claramente a menos, mas... sou apologista que a pecar-se que seja por excesso e não por defeito...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

ruka disse:


> Isso quer dizer que houve situações graves.



houve acumulados superiores a 20 l/m2, dai o aviso laranja[/QUOTE]

Lá está... *houve*!!! Disses-te tudo!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

ruka disse:


> houve acumulados superiores a 20 l/m2, dai o aviso laranja



Precisamente, em 1 hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

18h:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:22)

Manteigas a ficar à sombra da célula que está a crescer sobre os Cântaros:









Mais a sudoeste a serra do Açor com células bem fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

Agora para o interior não consigo ver nada definido... uma mistelgada de bigornas


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora para o interior não consigo ver nada definido... uma mistelgada de bigornas



Vão surgir repentinamente surpresas, como esta célula de Viseu:





E há muitas células novas em Trás-os-Montes a leste.


----------



## dahon (5 Jun 2015 às 18:35)

Pelo radar parece que disparou uma célula a Este de Viseu, mas o emaranhado de nuvens é tal que não consigo distinguir e também ainda não ouvi qualquer trovão.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 18:37)




----------



## dahon (5 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Parece que foi uma coisa tão rápida que nem dei conta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Boas...continua muito a norte daqui ,alguns pingos puxados pelo vento de NWN,ambiente mais saudável na rua ,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

célula de Castelo Branco ainda visível daqui, é enorme


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

A trovoada na cordilheira central continua espectacular, as últimas *100 descargas ocorreram em apenas 67 minutos*:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

A maior parte das células abandonou o chapéu da bigorna das primeiras células, mais a sul, e explodem agora a céu aberto sobre os cimos das serras:









Devem dar belas fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

Aquela célula a Este de Vila Real... 

18h30:






Bastante trovoada em Pampilhosa da Serra, sítio onde costumo passar férias... Em Agosto quero disto também!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jun 2015 às 18:50)

Boa tarde o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por estruturas espetaculares mas aqui reina o calor e a paz...
Deixo agora os registos fotográficos conseguido com o telemóvel:

Inicio do crescimento de uma pequena célula sobre a serra da Estrela









Célula a norte de Viseu













Célula desenvolvida sobre a Serra da Estrela:


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 18:51)

Pequena animação da manhã/tarde de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aquela célula a Este de Vila Real...



Entre Murça e Alfândega da Fé:





Movem-se para NNE.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por estruturas espetaculares mas aqui reina o calor e a paz...
> Deixo agora os registos fotográficos conseguido com o telemóvel:


Belo cogumelo nas duas primeiras!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Pequena animação da manhã/tarde de hoje:



Interessante aquele movimento nos Pirinéus


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 18:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Interessante aquele movimento nos Pirinéus


Sim, também reparei. Bem notório o efeito da orografia.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

shi a de Castelo Branco cada vez que vou espreitar à rua, vejo-a maior


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo agora os registos fotográficos conseguido com o telemóvel:



 bom seguimento! Será possível saber os momentos exactos destas fotos?
Aquela primeira bigorna é perfeita!


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 19:01)

Esta tarde tem havido alguma chuva e também trovoada aqui pela região. Agora, por Bragança, está muito nublado, com uma célula a leste que parece estar a evoluir para norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 19:04)

Célula de Castelo Branco





Radar











Fotos



Convective cells_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cells_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cells_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Alto Douro/ Trás - os - Montes (18h30/19h00): tempo severo






Rain Alarm







Blitzortung


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:06)

As únicas imagens disponíveis da Serra da Estrela são as da webcam de Manteigas onde só se vê que está bem escuro. É uma pena as webcam de http://www.meteocovilha.com/ não estarem a funcionar em condições.





Grande célula sobre a Estrela, Alvoaça e Açor:


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 19:07)

Por volta das 18:45h.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula de Castelo Branco



 Boa longa visada! Estão mais perto agora, mesmo sobre a Estrela, que tal a vista daí?


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

Freixo de Numão

Webcam


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> bom seguimento! Será possível saber os momentos exactos destas fotos?
> Aquela primeira bigorna é perfeita!



As primeiras duas fotos foram tiradas às 14:12h e correspondem a esta imagem de radar (refiro-me à célula sobre a serra da estrela)





As fotos da bigorna a norte de Viseu são do período das 15:44 às 15:59h.
As fotos da bigorna da Serra da estrela (célula mais evoluida) são das 17:25h


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:10)

Dan disse:


> Por volta das 18:45h.



 espectáculo! Em que direcção, norte ou sudoeste?


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Freixo de Numão



 belas cargas d'água! A que horas e em que direcção?


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 19:14)

Dan disse:


> Por volta das 18:45h.


Grande foto!  Mesmo como a malta gosta!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

Já chove em Manteigas, desceu pelo vale do alto Zêzere abaixo:









Não percebo o que se passa com a página do MeteoCovilhã. Nenhuma webcam em condições.
Nem as estações de observação estão actualizadas. Sem dados desde as 15:01, terá caído alguma descarga que avariou as comunicações?
Esta animação é interessante: http://www.meteocovilha.com/meteorologia/desenvolvimento-trovoadas


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 19:16)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! Em que direcção, norte ou sudoeste?



Direcção sul-sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

Chuva em Manteigas apanhada na webcam:













4,1 mm acumulados nos últimos 20 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Últimas células em Trás-os-Montes, sobre Mogadouro:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:42)

Célula forte repentina em Carregal do Sal, dirige-se para NNW:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Freixo de Numão
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embutiste o link da webcam e perdeu-se a imagem porque vai sendo actualizada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por estruturas espetaculares mas aqui reina o calor e a paz...



Talvez venha lá animação de SSE


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jun 2015 às 19:58)

boas

tem sido uma tarde animara para o interior, com calor á mistura. tirei umas fotos durante a tarde, não tenho muito ângulo pois onde trabalho o fica abaixo da estrada, lembro que trabalho em Nelas.

pelas 15h





pelas 16.30 mais ou menos Virado para Mangualde






As 17h quando sai:
Virado a Mangualde





Virado a Viseu





quando cheguei a Santa Comba o ambiente estava assim virado para a Estrela e Nelas









atualmente ouço trovejar para os Lados de Oliveira do Hospital ou então Carregal do Sal
o panorama é este:


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Célula forte repentina em Carregal do Sal, dirige-se para NNW:


Já se ouve trovoada. Essa célula repentina vai animar um pouco isto.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:03)

ricardop120 disse:


> tem sido uma tarde animara para o interior, com calor á mistura. tirei umas fotos durante a tarde, não tenho muito ângulo pois onde trabalho o fica abaixo da estrada, lembro que trabalho em Nelas.



 eram as vistas que nos faltavam! A célula de Carregal e outra nova dirigem-se para aí.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> Embutiste o link da webcam e perdeu-se a imagem porque vai sendo actualizada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:09)

Alguém encomendou espectáculo para o fim da tarde?


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

Gerofil disse:


>


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 20:15)

Afinal para já foram meia duzia de trovões. Está a passar ao largo de Tondela, mas muito "calada" :-)


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Ainda muita actividade eléctrica na parte leste de Trás-os-Montes:


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

Trovoada a sul.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

keipha disse:


> Afinal para já foram meia duzia de trovões. Está a passar ao largo de Tondela, mas muito "calada" :-)



Mantém uma vista de satélite notável:





Última descarga registada, pouco antes das 20h:





O fulcro da chuva estava a nordeste de Ferreiros do Dão nessa altura:


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

ultima hora:

Carrazeda de Ansiães: *6.2mm*
Pampilhosa da Serra: *5.1mm*


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 20:29)

Sem querer, ficou um raio na foto.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 20:31)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada a sul.



A frente de trovoada continua o seu percurso para nordeste, contornando Bragança pelo lado sul/sueste/leste. A actividade eléctrica mantem-se bastante elevada.

Tendo surgido perto de Alijó e passando por Alfandega da Fé, esta célula deverá dissipar-se apenas depois do por do sol e já dentro de território espanhol...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:33)

Precipitação a enfraquecer mesmo na altura das células chegarem a Tondela e Nelas:


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 20:34)

Não sei se este "alerta vermelho" é oficial, porque não é do IPMA, mas achei que talvez fosse interessante divulgar




http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/getwarning_pt.php?xpos=321&ypos=246&bland=braganca&lang=pt


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:35)

Dan disse:


> Sem querer, ficou um raio na foto.



 fantástico! Que acaso incrível! As fotos foram em rajada ou uma a uma? Qual é o minuto preciso?

Nesta última meia hora houve dezenas de descargas no quadrante sul, mas apanhar uma com luz do dia é obra!


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> fantástico! Que acaso incrível! As fotos foram em rajada ou uma a uma? Qual é o minuto preciso?



Estava a tentar tirar à trovoada ao pôr-do-sol e e calhou a apanhar um raio. Foi uma sequência de uns 2 ou 3 raios no mesmo local.


----------



## keipha (5 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

Traseira da célula que começou no Carregal, neste momento a passar a E de Tondela.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

*Alertas de mau tempo para Oliveira do Conde*
*Oliveira do Conde* (3430)
Alerta de mau tempo nível laranja antes de Trovoada
válido de: *Sexta-feira 5 d Junho d 2015, 20:07 Hora*
válido até: *Sexta-feira 5 d Junho d 2015, 21:37 Hora*
válido para: *todas as altitudes*






A 05.06.2015 às 21:07 horas, foi registada uma trovoada com nível de alertalaranja, principalmente localizado na 6 km norte de Tondela. Está quase estacionária. É possível a ocorrência de chuvas fortes e de borrascas violentas locais. Não são de excluir pequenas pedras de granizo pontuais. Atenção, risco de inundações locais! A atividade de relâmpagos é reduzida.
Este alerta foi atualizado pela última vez em Sexta-feira 5 d Junho d 2015, 20:07 às horas.


*Oliveira do Conde* (3430)
Pré-alerta antes de Trovoada, 
Nível de alerta laranja possível
válido de: *Sexta-feira 5 d Junho d 2015, 13:00 Hora*
válido até: *Domingo 7 d Junho d 2015, 13:00 Hora*
válido para: *todas as altitudes*






Alerta de mau tempo com nível de alerta laranja para com intensidade moderada trovoada, válido de sexta-feira, 05.06. 13:00 até domingo, 07.06. 13:00.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

cm3pt disse:


> Não sei se este "alerta vermelho" é oficial, porque não é do IPMA, mas achei que talvez fosse interessante divulgar
> 
> http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/getwarning_pt.php?xpos=321&ypos=246&bland=braganca&lang=pt



 terá havido mais destes alertas durante o dia de hoje? Acho curioso ser apenas nesta altura, houve seguramente outras situações do mesmo nível ao longo da tarde, comparando as observações de radar, satélite, descargas e visuais.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 20:50)

StormRic disse:


> terá havido mais destes alertas durante o dia de hoje?



Sim, houve vários destes avisos ao longo desta tarde, nomeadamente nas áreas adjacentes ao rio Douro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Já chuvisca, célula a Este a contrastar com o céu limpo do Caramulo, ainda se ouviram uns trovões mas pouco depois começou a enfraquecer:
Mammatus de há pouco:

















Célula que se encaminhava nesta direção:


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> terá havido mais destes alertas durante o dia de hoje? Acho curioso ser apenas nesta altura, terá havido seguramente outras situações do mesmo nível ao longo da tarde, comparando as observações de radar, satélite, descargas e visuais.
> 
> 
> 
> Pois na verdade não sei eu descobri esta página por acaso quando fazia pesquisa no Google sobre alertas meteorológicos. Mas não sei se grau de alerta que eles dão  é exactamente o que corresponde a um alerta vermelho do IPMA. De reparar que eles têm um nível violeta, coisa que o nosso IPMA não tem. Para eles o alerta vermelho corresponde a chuvas de 50 a 100 mm de acumulado em 24 horas, ou granizo com pedras de 1 a 3 cm de diâmetro. Pelos vistos é o que está a acontecer em Bragança. Há também alerta laranja para Carregal do Sal, Neste caso são chuvas de 30 a 50 mm em 24 h e granizo de pedras inferiores a 1 cm de diâmetro. Aqui vai o mapa


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

Alguém recria uma animação das imagens de satélite das últimas três horas? ...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

keipha disse:


> Traseira da célula que começou no Carregal, neste momento a passar a E de Tondela.





Mr. Neves disse:


> Mammatus de há pouco:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula que se encaminhava nesta direção:



 muito boas, belas fotos! Impressionante aquela explosão da célula que se encaminhava para Tondela! Terá sido o avanço da frente de células do interior para o litoral mais ousado, não esperava que chegassem tanto a oeste. Foram rápidas a nascer mas também a dissipar-se.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

100 descargas num intervalo de 33 minutos (19:23, já não apanhadas na tabela, às 19:55), 3 por minuto, frequência notável das trovoadas a sul de Bragança!


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Por agora parece já ter acabado, mas deixou um pôr-do-sol bem intenso,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Resumo desta tarde em imagens de satélite:


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jun 2015 às 21:32)

bem, já foi bom ouvir uns trovões , também fotografei as mamatos.
Actualmente já com poucas nuvens, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.8ºC.

extremos:  27.8ºC Maxima\  16.1ºC Mínima


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

O dia finaliza assim para o Caramulo, vai correndo uma brisa e a temperatura está nos 20.8ºC, espero que o dia de amanhã seja ainda mais interessante, as células têm tido grande dificuldade em se aproximarem daqui:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

Boas...céu meio nublado e já tudo calmo ,com 24.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 21.6ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui perto de Mortágua, a trovoada andou sempre a leste. Ainda ameaçou chegar até aqui, ouviram-se vários trovões, o céu estava escuro mas nem uma pinga caíu. Ao fim da tarde foi bonito ver as mammatus que o pessoal de Santa Comba e Tondela também reportou. Sinal que a célula se estava a desintegrar.

Sistematicamente as células têm começado na Serra da Estrela e a sul da Serra do Açor, e depois passam ao longo do distrito da Guarda, de sul para norte, evitando o distrito de Viseu.

Vamos a ver se amanhã elas chegam até nós.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Célula da Serra da Estrela vista de Oliveira do Hospital:






Célula na Serra do Açor:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

DaniFR disse:


> Célula da Serra da Estrela vista de Oliveira do Hospital:



Boas vistas e torres! A que horas? Aquela serra próxima é a Lousã, certo?


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O dia finaliza assim para o Caramulo, vai correndo uma brisa e a temperatura está nos 20.8ºC, espero que o dia de amanhã seja ainda mais interessante, as células têm tido grande dificuldade em se aproximarem daqui:



Lindo poente calmo! Parece que amanhã haverá um deslocamento do eixo de instabilidade mais para oeste, segundo a previsão do stormy que tem acertado bastante bem. A linha delimitadora do aviso amarelo abrange precisamente essa zona aí em torno do Caramulo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:19)

ricardop120 disse:


> bem, já foi bom ouvir uns trovões , também fotografei as mamatos.



 espectaculares já essas formações, bem observado! Mais ou menos a que horas e em que direcção?


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> Boas vistas e torres! A que horas? Aquela serra próxima é a Lousã, certo?


Foi por volta das 17h.
Na primeira foto é a Serra da Estrela, que não se vê por causa da nebulosidade, e na segunda foto a serra mais próxima é a Serra do Açor, e a da Lousã mais à direita.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo desta tarde em imagens de satélite:



 muito bom! Isto é perfeito para se ver como as células vão explodindo em sequência, havendo uma hora crítica em que os desenvolvimentos são mais rápidos e potentes, sensivelmente das 16 às 18h utc.
Como é que foi feita esta animação?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom! Isto é perfeito para se ver como as células vão explodindo em sequência, havendo uma hora crítica em que os desenvolvimentos são mais rápidos e potentes, sensivelmente entre das 16 às 18h utc.
> Como é que foi feita esta animação?



Fiz com o PhotoScape, é óptimo para fazer GIF's


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2015 às 22:35)

Espetaculares os mammatus que se produziram hoje pelo interior norte e centro do país! 
Parabéns aos sortudos que os viram e registaram aqui para "os tristes" do litoral!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Espetaculares os mammatus que se produziram hoje pelo interior norte e centro do país!
> Parabéns aos sortudos que os viram e registaram aqui para "os tristes" do litoral!



Amanhã vamos ter mais sorte


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Jun 2015 às 23:42)

Céu da Covilhã ao final da tarde...





Fonte da imagem (Jorge M. Photography: *facebook*)





Fonte da imagem (Mia Alexandre Photography:_* facebook*_)


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jun 2015 às 23:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Foi por volta das 17h.
> Na primeira foto é a Serra da Estrela, que não se vê por causa da nebulosidade, e na segunda foto a serra mais próxima é a Serra do Açor, e a da Lousã mais à direita.



É isso mesmo


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 00:51)

Bem, deixo aqui as fotos de algumas das células que vi desfilar no interior do país
>14:30h célula a NE de Vila real



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

> 14:31h zona de Tabuaço e Moimenta da beira



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

>Célula da Serra da estrela



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

>14:45H vista para ESE



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Continuava a crescer..



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

15:06h



Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Convective cell_5Jun15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Radar


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 01:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo desta tarde em imagens de satélite:



Resultado dessas " Explosões "


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Jun 2015 às 04:44)

Mais um que apanhou as mammatus  Tiradas perto de Coja.

20:05




20:52




20:54


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 06:26)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Céu da Covilhã ao final da tarde...





Joaopaulo disse:


> Bem, deixo aqui as fotos de algumas das células que vi desfilar no interior do país





I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um que apanhou as mammatus  Tiradas perto de Coja.



 fenomenais imagens! 

Espectacular trabalho de longo alcance, João Paulo! Incríveis torres!

Ivo Pereira, essas são de ficar sem palavras... ( e já agora, fotos excelentes na galeria do Flickr )!

Só faltou neste evento, e vai continuar a faltar para já, uma rede de estações de superfície que conseguisse registar a precipitação e ventos associados a estas fabulosas células. Só houve uma estação que nos deu uma pálida ideia (aprox.27mm) do que deve ter caído debaixo daquelas trovoadas, e pelo radar percebemos que ficou bem aquém dos maiores acumulados.


----------



## vamm (6 Jun 2015 às 08:22)

Até estou assim de ver essas fotos de mammatus  que maravilha!



StormRic disse:


> Não percebo o que se passa com a página do MeteoCovilhã. Nenhuma webcam em condições.
> Nem as estações de observação estão actualizadas. Sem dados desde as 15:01, terá caído alguma descarga que avariou as comunicações?
> Esta animação é interessante: http://www.meteocovilha.com/meteorologia/desenvolvimento-trovoadas


O meteocovilha colocou esta foto no facebook ontem (há 17h atrás):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2015 às 09:38)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um que apanhou as mammatus  Tiradas perto de Coja.
> 
> 20:05
> 
> ...



 Que brutalidade de fotos! Isso não será nos USA?  Parabéns pelos registos!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2015 às 09:44)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um que apanhou as mammatus  Tiradas perto de Coja.
> 
> 20:05
> 
> ...



Wow... Que brutalidade!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 10:20)

Boas ...já está abrasar lá fora ,a esta hora já vai nos 28.3ºC....mais uma noite com temperatura tropical ,baixou até aos 21.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 10:31)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um que apanhou as mammatus  Tiradas perto de Coja.


UAUUU!!!!  Caramba, que maravilha de mammatus!  Nem parece cá! 
Espetaculares, obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 11:20)

Já passa dos trinta a esta hora,dia de inferno ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2015 às 11:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Resultado dessas " Explosões "



Este mapa tem, como é claro, muitas falhas. Não existiu qualquer célula no distrito de Portalegre, e neste mapa das DEA's aparecem inúmeras descargas _detectadas_ nessa zona...

--

Já agora, um grande obrigado a todos os membros que por aqui partilharam fotos das células de ontem, contribui imenso para o pessoal que só pode acompanhar o evento virtualmente ter uma perspectiva, digamos, real da situação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 12:42)

Está a ficar bom para malhar  ferro ....tudo fechado e no escuro...e ACs na máxima potência,já nem para assomar há porta ,parece outro mundo lá fora ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 14:21)

Boas ...tal como ontem,as nuvens já crescer ...temperatura ainda a subir ,com 34.9ºC...lá fora tempo doentio .


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 14:49)

Webcam da Covilhã





Em Manteigas


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jun 2015 às 14:53)

Por aqui tb começam a surgir nuvens 
vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

Boa tarde  à semelhança de ontem o dia está um forno, sigo para já com *33.3ºC* e hoje estão a rebentar cumulus mediocris na parte norte do Caramulo espero que sejam um bom prenúncio do que se poderá passar, se bem que as primeiras células já surgiram na fronteira.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2015 às 15:35)

Sim, está um bom forno.

Sigo com 33.8ºC. É o dia mais quente do ano aqui, creio.

A mínima aqui também rondou os 18ºC, não foi a noite mais quente (nem de perto), mas foi uma boa mais quente que as últimas.

Nota-se alguma convexão hoje mais perto do litoral. Um pouco a norte do Caramulo e também na direcção da Lousã. Não sei se estas duas áreas vão dar algo. Duvivo. Por vezes surge uma brisa.. Tudo bons sinais, se bem que a convexão já vai atrasada em relação a ontem. Nota-se a bruma/poeira.

Como é habitual, já há uma célula a formar-se a norte da Serra da Estrela. E pela Serra do Açor também há há boa convexão. Creio que a haver algo surgirá de novo destes dois focos, tal como ontem.

E há uma nova massa a entrar pelo sudoeste.. Amanhã é que deve prometer...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:08)

webcam de Trancoso está a ficar interessante:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

Boa célula no Douro Internacional, entre Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e Freixo de Espada-à-Cinta.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:22)

E cá está, começou a festa no interior norte e centro!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

Trancoso: as células de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo iniciam a actividade do dia!









A célula que se vê na webcam será a que está sobre Marialva.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

Intensidade muito forte agora sobre Vila Nova de Foz Côa:









A webcam de Freixo de Numão está de costas voltadas para estas células do Côa:





Paralelamente, a sul, células fortes sobre o leste alentejano, Barrancos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Boas ...hora que estou eu depois da siesta da tarde ,lá fora está um inferno ,nova máxima do ano 36.1ºC ,muita nuvem com ar de calor,já chegou muita poeirada ,com 34.9ºC e ar muito quente e seco .


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

Aspecto há poucos minutos da actividade junto ao vale do Douro:
Freixo de Numão (direcção oeste):






Trancoso (ENE):


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jun 2015 às 17:38)

Dia muito quente, *33,3ºC.
*
Parece haver já actividade eléctrica no distrito de Viseu, para os lados de São Pedro do Sul, segundo o _Blitzortung._


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jun 2015 às 17:43)

Vai-se desenvolvendo rapidamente...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

E cá estão as células a rebentar mais para oeste, já há boas vistas desde o Porto e Braga:









Célula potente em Castro Daire.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 17:56)

Aspeto da célula de Castro Daire (SUL)

















Cumulos Congestus sobre o Caramulo:





Estrutura interessante para norte (mas não sei precisar o que seja)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

*Vale do Douro* a torrar.

*Santa Barbara,Pinhão* registava às 17 horas, *37,5ºC*.
A localização da estação talvez ajude a explicar o registo tardio das t.máximas, a mesma encontra-se numa vertente exposta a *SO*.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jun 2015 às 18:00)

Agora em foto:


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

jotackosta disse:


> Agora em foto:



Nos últimos minutos a célula de Castro Daire transformou-se completamente (muito embora os ecos no radar tenham enfraquecido) e ainda há menos de 5 minutos que a fotografei...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 18:10)

Há uma célula a norte de Bragança com topos a cerca de 14km!


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

boas

por aqui esta quentinho, mas está vento de NW. a temperatura está nos 30.2ºC. apenas vejo cumulus ao longe pela estrela.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aspeto da célula de Castro Daire (SUL)





jotackosta disse:


> Agora em foto:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Nos últimos minutos a célula transformou-se completamente e ainda há menos de 5 minutos que a fotografei...



  espectaculares fotos!

O aspecto da célula de Castro Daire denota alguma falta de humidade, e a assinatura de radar mostra-o também:


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

Caem umas pingas grossas, muito dispersas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 18:36)

A máxima hoje foi de 33.8ºC, atualmente estão 31.6ºC, a bigorna da célula de Castro Daire continua a expandir-se e está a fundir-se com os congestus que havia a norte do Caramulo. Vai correndo uma brisa do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 18:58)




----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 20:15)

A célula de Castro Daire lá se desfez, para trás fica uma bigorna se é que assim lhe posso chamar de cirros.
Temp Atual: 29.2ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


>


0,4 de precipitação, achas que isso ajuda á seca, lol?? Quase que aposto que mal tocou no chão evaporou logo, que foi exactamente isso que aconteceu aqui em CB ontem, embora por aqui não tenha sido tanta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2015 às 21:20)

Eis o resultado de uma bigorna desintegrada (altos-cumulus) e do pôr do Sol com 25.6ºC atuais:


----------



## keipha (6 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

Fim de dia aspecto para SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Boas...grande bafo ainda lá fora ,hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano ,começou agora a chegar algum vento de NW,ainda 29.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

Esta tudo calmo por aqui, agora praticamente sem vento. esta agradável na rua com 24.0ºC

Extremos:  16.1ºC mínima  \  32.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

Mais uma noite que a temperatura não vai baixar 20.0ºC ...se for, é terceira seguida ...ACs na máxima potência...não há outra maneira de sobreviver ,com 27.5ºC  e brisa fraca de NW .

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eis o resultado de uma bigorna desintegrada (altos-cumulus) e do pôr do Sol com 25.6ºC atuais:



tons lindíssimos! 



keipha disse:


> Fim de dia aspecto para SW.



E já se notava a nuvem de poeira lá ao longe.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Neves, acertámos os dois mais ou menos. Eu dizia que hoje não era promissor e talvez seja amanhã (o que a previsão do estofex já indica), tu dizias que vias alguma convexão a norte do Caramulo e acertaste. Foi efectivamente a célula de Castro Daire que ameaçou mais, mas a humidade baixa de hoje (a rondar os 20%) desfez qualquer célula.

Destaque para a entrada daquele ar de sudoeste, trazendo humidade bem necessária. Agora sim, vejo que amanhã e segunda vão ser dias mais promissores.

E com esta noite tropical (sigo com 23ºC após máxima de 34ºC), estão as condições para amanhã ser um dia bem quente e com muita convexão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 01:40)

Segue-se um  inicio de madrugada tropical com uma ligeira brisa de Este e céu geralmente limpo.
Temp. Atual: 20.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 10:55)

Boas ...mais uma noite com temperatura acima dos vinte graus ,lá fora mais um dia de inferno ,já vai nos 28.8ºC...a esta hora .


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 14:19)

Surgem algumas nuvens pela Serra da Estrela...

Temperatura actual: *32,3ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *38%*


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 14:59)

SIgo com máxima de 34.5ºC, hoje bastante quente mesmo.
A noite foi tropical, mínima de 21ºC mas começou logo a subir rapidamente pelo final da madrugada.
Noto ínicio de convexão nos sítios do costume.

Notem a confluência das massas, a húmida proveniente de SW, a nortada junto ao litoral e a massa quente e seca de SE
Hoje antevejo boa convexão para zonas do distrito de Viseu e hoje já parece haver mais possibilidades noutras zonas do país, talvez Porto e Aveiro até. Notem as altas temperaturas mais junto ao litoral e humidade. A humidade anda favorável em várias zonas do norte, mas aqui no centro só a norte do Mondego e nas serras. Onde estou permanece nos 20%....


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Célula de Seia há instantes:






Obs:Foto editada


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 15:35)

Esta é a minha vista entre os quadrantes N e SE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 15:45)

Neste momento são estas as células "activas"


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:05)

Atenção à célula de Moimenta da Beira!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

Boas...continuação de tempo doentio ,tempo abafado ,se a coisa não mudar para a semana...parece vir por ai uns dias de verão ,com 32.4ºC .


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

Sigo ainda com um bafo de 35ºC...

Agora muita convexão e está quase-contínua desde leste (direcção Guarda-Serra da Estrela) e a sul (Serra do Açor e Serra da Lousã). Uma novidade em relação aos últimos dias.

Parece que esta faixa localizada a sul da Lousã vai descarregar algo aqui ou nos distritos de Coimbra, Aveiro ou Porto.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

Onde é que vocês vêm o radar em tempo real e em mapa detalhado? E já agora, e as descargas em tempo real e em mapa detalhado?


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Muito rápida e explosiva a convexão entre a Serra do Açor e Castelo Branco.

Aumentou algo notoriamente em apenas 5-10min!
E já ouvem vários trovões. Começou há 2min!

Deve vir para o nosso caminho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

irpsit disse:


> Onde é que vocês vêm o radar em tempo real e em mapa detalhado? E já agora, e as descargas em tempo real e em mapa detalhado?



Radar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

DEA's (Blitzortung): http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo ainda com um bafo de 35ºC...
> 
> Agora muita convexão e está quase-contínua desde leste (direcção Guarda-Serra da Estrela) e a sul (Serra do Açor e Serra da Lousã). Uma novidade em relação aos últimos dias.
> 
> Parece que esta faixa localizada a sul da Lousã vai descarregar algo aqui ou nos distritos de Coimbra, Aveiro ou Porto.



Hoje há destaque também para os congestus que já estão a surgir ao longo do Caramulo. Entretanto as células sudeste daqui perderam força. A norte vejo estruturas já bem complexas deverá ser a célula de Moimenta ou Sátão...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

E nem foram 3 minutos, e os trovões já e ouvem a cada poucos segundos.... Isto promete...

Para já a célula está acima da Serra do Açor.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

Tenho aqui fotos de duas: uma célula em Castro Daire, 45 km a sul de onde estou (a norte da cidade de Vila Real). Com pouca actividade eléctrica mas bem robusta, como se pode ver na foto. Por sua vez, já se consegue ver o topo da biogorna da célula que está a norte de Verin, a uns 110 km daqui, essa já com mais actividade eléctrica. As fotos foram tiradas há poucos minutos.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Neves, não digas que as células a SE enfraqueceram... Mais uns minutos e já vais começar a ouvir a festa daí.

A convexão que diminuiu foi a do distrito da Guarda. Mas a que está acima da Serra do Açor está a bombar...


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 16:19)

Atenção que a célula de Castro Daire / Lamego está disparar. Há beeps contínuos no meu detector, indicando forte actividade a 40 km a sul de Vila Real. Alguém de Lamego no forum???


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 16:20)

irpsit disse:


> Neves, não digas que as células a SE enfraqueceram... Mais uns minutos e já vais começar a ouvir a festa daí.
> 
> A convexão que diminuiu foi a do distrito da Guarda. Mas a que está acima da Serra do Açor está a bombar...



Mas é o que se vê pelo radar estranhamente:


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

Bem pertinho da célula do Sátão/Penalva...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:27)

Vê-se agora no radar. Aos 15h10, a célula de Tábua disparou, enquanto a de Nelas diminuiu.

Pelo menos não há nada como a observação visual e auditiva  Mas agora, os trovões pararam e a célula já parece estar a enfraquecer.
Lá se foi a minha expectativa...

Faltam-lhes humidade!


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Por aqui ouve-se bem os rosnar da célula do Satão. O aspecto do céu a norte e este de Viseu é impressionante.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:32)

Neste momento a festa vai a leste de Castro Daire.

Uma pequena célula também a leste de Santa Comba Dão, que estava a prometer, mas agora mais fraca. PS: já se desintegrou em cirrus agora (10min depois).

Mas há novos focos de convexão já a surgir novamente na zona do Zézere e Serra do Açôr.
PS2: surge convexão agora por cima do Caramulo.

Temperatura caiu rapidamente também, desde os 35.5ºC agora 33.3ºC... As nuvens já tapam o sol...


----------



## invent (7 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Dia quente, o mais quente do ano.

Nos últimos minutos, a temperatura desceu uns 4 graus, dos 34 para os 30 graus.

A intensidade do vento aumentou um pouco e vão-se ouvindo uns trovões de tempos a tempos.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Enorme a célula de Castro Daire/Moimenta; bem visível aqui de casa.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Granizo!


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

Surgem novas células. Uma boa a norte da Guarda.

Outras duas a leste de Ourém.

Continua célula de Castro Daire e mini-célula em Santa Comba Dão.

E vamos a ver que mais surge por cima das serras...


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

por aqui acho que ja estou a ouvir trovoada...


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Chuva


----------



## invent (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Eish que pingas mais grossas.


----------



## invent (7 Jun 2015 às 16:43)

a cair uma boa carga de água com granizo um pouco grandito


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Enorme a célula de Castro Daire/Moimenta; bem visível aqui de casa.



Enorme e a a aumentar a actividade eléctrica. Nos ultimos 10 minutos uns 40 raios. E o beep continua....


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

Estão-se a unir as várias células entre Castro Daire, Viseu e Guarda. E a célula espalha-se para oeste em direcção a Sever do Vouga... Boa actividade em Trancoso também.

Outra área de boas células surge entre Ourém e Sertã, a aumentar rapidamente. Deverá vir para cá mais tarde.

Vou lá fora...


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

*Vila Nova de Paiva* (3650)
Alerta de mau tempo nível laranja antes de Trovoada
válido de: *Domingo 7 d Junho d 2015, 15:37 Hora*
válido até: *Domingo 7 d Junho d 2015, 17:07 Hora*
válido para: *todas as altitudes*






A 07.06.2015 às 16:37 horas, foi registada uma trovoada com nível de alertalaranja, principalmente localizado na 8 km norte de Sátão. A trovoada vem de sul e desloca-se para norte a uma velocidade de 11 km/h. É possível a ocorrência de chuvas fortes e de borrascas violentas locais. Não são de excluir pequenas pedrasde granizo pontuais. A atividade de relâmpagos é reduzida.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:50)

Já vou em 6mm!


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

A intensidade estava a ser brutal. Encontro-me na parte roxa


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

A pequena célula de Santa Comba têm este aspeto:






Evolução de Cumulus Congestus sobre o Caramulo central:


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

jotackosta disse:


> A intensidade estava a ser brutal. Encontro-me na parte roxa


Essa célula esta a passar revés de onde me encontro. É perfeitamente visível as cortinas de chuva enormes.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Vista brutal para esta mega-célula desde o Porto!


----------



## invent (7 Jun 2015 às 17:02)

Variação das temperaturas. (espaço de 40 minutos)


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

A união de células a nordeste está incrível, o cumulus congestus do Caramulo central já deve ter passado a cumulonimbus e parece estar a unir-se à união de células de nordeste.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Actualização da actividade eléctrica

Não aumentou mas espalhou-se. Abrange agora uma área mais vasta, tanto que o zoom do mapa esta aumentado.






Já abrange uma vasta area no distrito da Guarda e chega quase até Coimbra.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

O meu pequeno pluviómetro acumulou *7mm *em 15 minutos, aquando a passagem da célula.
Acalmou agora. Muito escuro a norte!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Vista brutal para esta mega-célula desde o Porto!


Mesmo!!


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jun 2015 às 17:15)

Alguém sabe se é possível haver trovoada e não ser detectada?

Eu acho que estou a ouvir-la mas nos sites que eu costumo acompanhar nao aparece nada


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

À pouco a vista para norte(cenário atualmente muito modificado- fotos das 16:36h:


----------



## Pesodaregua (7 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

Já se ouvem os trovoes na régua


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

Fica o vídeo da chuva que caiu por aqui, com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2015 às 17:28)

Por aqui a célula que está aqui a norte trouxe alguma chuva e trovoada. Ainda vai pingando.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Fusão entre o cumulonimbus do Caramulo e união de células de Nordeste concluída. Mas nada de festa aqui
Temp Atual: 33.5ºC


----------



## FJC (7 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Boas.
Bela trovoavada para os lados da sertã/Cernache Bonjardim.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Temperatura nos 22ºC, bem mais fresco!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Evolução de Cumulus Congestus sobre o Caramulo central:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Mesmo!!





Mr. Neves disse:


> À pouco a vista para norte(cenário atualmente muito modificado- fotos das 16:36h:



 muito boas fotos!

Na webcam de Trancoso é visível que a bigorna do aglomerado de células se expande rapidamente:






Apesar do aspecto enorme no satélite, os focos de precipitação intensa são bastante localizados embora numerosos:


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Ouvi o primeiro trovão. muito longínquo. Lá para sudoeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 17:56)

O cenário na parte Norte do Caramulo está extremamente negro, ouvem-se roncos lá ao longe, parecem ter-se desenvolvido núcleos celulares por trás do Caramulo.
Temp. Atual: 33.5ºC
A confusão de células para o Caramulo está tão vasta que não tenho como a fotografar de onde me encontro, extremidade Sul das células:










Vão crescendo outras células a Este:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

celia salta disse:


> por aqui acho que ja estou a ouvir trovoada...





FJC disse:


> Boas.
> Bela trovoavada para os lados da sertã/Cernache Bonjardim.



Células na Sertã:








 Com bastante trovoada (o detector do IPMA está com problemas):


----------



## Pesodaregua (7 Jun 2015 às 18:08)

Na Régua


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A confusão de células para o Caramulo está tão vasta que não tenho como a fotografar de onde me encontro, extremidade Sul das células:



 espectáculo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

Fotografia partilhada na página do meteocovilhã do nosso colega @ACalado :


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Céu a sudoeste de Vila Real

As coisas estão negras (mas tudo ao longe)







A actividade eléctrica vai-se generalizando. Muitas células em conjunto. Também se nota aqui actividade já relatada na zona da Sertã.E mais ainda no Caramulo.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

Os detectores do IPMA não estão mesmo nada bons. Aqui indicam uma série enorme de descargas positivas nos arredores de Vila Real. Juro que não vi nem ouvi nada . Depois não mostram quase nenhuma actividade anterior em Viseu/Castro Daire. Não sei o que se passa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

O radar de Arouca com uma célula mesmo por cima, interessante o detalhe dos ecos:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:25)

cm3pt disse:


> Os detectores do IPMA não estão mesmo nada bons. Aqui indicam uma série enorme de descargas positivas nos arredores de Vila Real. Juro que não vi nem ouvi nada . Depois não mostram quase nenhuma actividade anterior em Viseu/Castro Daire. Não sei o que se passa.



As localizações correctas podem ser vistas aqui:
http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_norte.php


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> As localizações correctas podem ser vistas aqui:
> http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_norte.php



Obrigado. Assim, sim! Não dá para consultar mapas anteriores??


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Basicamente esta região está rodeada de células, o céu já está encoberto com as bigornas dessas mesmas células, são essencialmente estratocumulus que estão a encobrir o céu. Espero que aquelas células da Sera da Estrela ainda cá venham ter
Temp. Atual: 31.1ºC
Temp. Máx: 34.7ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Manteigas agora


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

cm3pt disse:


> Obrigado. Assim, sim! Não dá para consultar mapas anteriores??



Ainda não descobri se é possível mas penso que não porque é uma aplicação em tempo real.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Manteigas agora




Move-se para noroeste:


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 18:57)

Já perdi a esperança da trovoada hoje.

As células bem andam por aqui perto mas não avançam na minha direcção (a norte de Mortágua).
As células que chegam a Santa Comba Dão desfazem-se sempre, como esta última. Talvez seja o efeito da barragem.

A célula grande que se formou a norte do Caramulo por aí ficou e espalhou-se para norte. Na parte sul do Caramulo, a seca continua.

E enquanto vocês em Viseu seguem com 22ºC, nós aqui seguimos ainda com 32ºC! Ainda não vimos uma pinga em mais de 1 mês.

Os focos da actividade estão em Celorico de Basto (a caminho de Guimarães), Vale e Cambra (e a caminho da parte sul de Gaia), desde a Estrela até Foz-Coa,.. e outro foco perto de Leiria, entre Pombal e Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

por aqui continua a trovoada embora longe...
Nao lhe esta a apetecer vir mais para cima


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 19:01)

Nova vaga enviada por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, vista de Trancoso, deslocam-se para WNW:


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 19:04)

Acho que as células nem devem chegar nem a Tondela nem cá. 
Devem migrar para entre Nelas e Satão. E como já é final da tarde...

Amanhã.... só se for amanhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> Nova vaga enviada por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, vista de Trancoso, deslocam-se para WNW:



Incrível como em Pinhel não cai nada...já ontem foi a mesma coisa, só vê-las passar.
(Tenho familiares por lá).


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 19:13)

irpsit disse:


> Acho que as células nem devem chegar nem a Tondela nem cá.
> Devem migrar para entre Nelas e Satão. E como já é final da tarde...
> 
> Amanhã.... só se for amanhã...



Pois de facto já vi isto com pior aspeto, a célula que está agora em Gouveia parece ir para Viseu, aliás hoje todos os caminhos vão dar a Viseu no que toca a células do sul do Distrito da Guarda. A única célula que ainda poderia vir parar aqui, portanto a célula da Covilhã está já a enfraquecer. De facto o dia deve estar arrumado e mais uma vez ficamos a ver navios.
Temp.Atual: 29.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível como em Pinhel não cai nada...já ontem foi a mesma coisa, só vê-las passar.
> (Tenho familiares por lá).



Realmente, sempre a norte de Pinhel.
E cai bem:


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

Boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente, estão neste momento 30.6ºC, com uma confusão no céu que não se percebe nada. Só com o radar é que nos safa. 
o Panorama é este: 

Virado para a zona de Nelas





Serra da Estrela





Virado a Sul


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

O dia deve estar mesmo arrumado, por aqui até já se vê o ar descendente sob a forma de virga:












Topos das células junto de Viseu:


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 19:42)

Viseu (cidade) vai levar com outra célula que se começou a formar entre Penalva do Castelo e Mangualde. Ouve-se trovoada ao longe mas constante para os lados de Gouveia.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:09)

update da Célula que anda pela Estrela, esta entre Oliveira do Hospital e Seia.
é pena é o meu telemóvel não valer nada em termos de fotos


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jun 2015 às 20:10)

Tenho a impressao que é agora que vou levar com uma chuvinha e uma trovoada, pode ser que nao se perca pelo caminho 
A noite tem mais encanto


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (7 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

Assim esta o céu de Vila Real


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 20:21)

há agora actividade na zona a este da Régua.  35 descargas em pouco mais de 15 min.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

A norte continuo a ouvir ''bater os tachos'', e estranhamente estão crescer cumulus congestus a Sul do Caramulo ee já estão bem desenvolvidos. As células do prolongamento de Nelas bem que cá podia vir ter, mas parecem encaminhar-se para Viseu mais uma vez

Temp Atual: 27.9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 20:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A norte continuo a ouvir ''bater os tachos'', e estranhamente estão crescer cumulus congestus a Sul do Caramulo ee já estão bem desenvolvidos. As células do prolongamento de Nelas bem que cá podia vir ter, mas parecem encaminhar-se para Viseu mais uma vez
> 
> Temp Atual: 27.9ºC



Sim, neste momento já estão a chegar ao sul da cidade...


----------



## JCARL (7 Jun 2015 às 20:36)

Vila Velha de Ródão (07/06/2015):
Precipitação: 4,8 mm 8 (desde as 19:00 horas)
Temperatura: 24,5 ºC (a descer)
Pressão: 1021 mb (a descer)


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Troveja para a Zona de Mortágua, não tenho grande visualização para a zona mas o barulho vem de lá. continua quente, sigo com 28.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

Como cresce rápido estas duas células que andam por Mortágua, continuo a ouvir roncos. A célula de Viseu esta linda Vista daqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

Boas...por aqui foi só tiros fora do porta aviões ...ao menos uma regazinha ,pelos menos a temperatura já é melhor de suportar ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 21:13)

Célula a passar a sul daqui descargas sobre o Sul do Caramulo:


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Agora está promissor.

Bastante vento e várias células tê-me estado a passar ao lado, mas a apenas 15km. Há uma que passou do Luso para Anadia, outra bem grande em Coimbra e outra mais monstrosa a sul da Lousã.

Tudo passou ao lado e continua ainda muito quente, 28.9ºC, mas céu muito nublado, nuvens rápidas e muita convexão sobre o meu topo. Ainda nenhuma precipitação, e relâmpagos a sudoeste e sul e sudeste.

É curioso todas estas células têm regado bem um corredor entre a cidade de Viseu e o Douro, e agora de Mortágua/Santa Comba Dão até Leiria/Sertã. Só no corredor entre Mortágua, Tourigo e Tondela, onde eu estou, é que ainda não chegou nada.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:32)

agora com a night vejo clarões para a zona de Coimbra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 21:35)

Boas,céu muito tapado e sem pinga ,com 25.0ºC e brisa de NW.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

É curioso, vejo relâmpagos e células em todas as direcções (nomeadamente grandes frequência a sul para a Lousã), excepto que nenhuma dessas células ainda cá chegou.

É a célula de Castanheira de Pêra (Lousã) que têm mais frequência de raios. Mas a maior precipitação é na célula de Coimbra. Deve chover torrencialmente lá. Infelizmente a célula da Lousã vai mover-se para... imaginem... Coimbra. Para cá. nada vêm, e Coimbra vai levar com mais uma célula.

Sigo com 24.5ºC em forte descida, e rajadas forte de nordeste (de certeza que é a rotação a criar-se nas células de Coimbra e Lousã). Que bom ar fresquinho para arejar a casa...


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Também estou no centro do país, sentado há meia hora na varanda a assistir a um espectáculo eléctrico ao longe, De Pedrogão até Coimbra, Aveiro, etc, é raios por todo o lado.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:47)

por aqui a pouco também houve umas rajadas fortes de vento quente mas já pararam . o festival continua para Coimbra, ouve-se ao longe, sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Sim anda por actividade em todo o lado- E não diminuiu com a noite, excepto em Viseu onde as coisas acalmaram.

Por aqui o Blitzortung dispara alarme de todo o lado, norte, sul, este e oeste. Mas no mínimo  a 30 km.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Alguns raios que apanhei (obviamente que são frames), o espetáculo no Caramulo continua, mais tarde ou mesmo amanhã publico mais uns raios:


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

Olhem para o radar das 20.40 UTC. Que bonito festival de precipitação intensa em toda a faixa costeira entre Gaia e Figueira da Foz!

Muita desta convexão surgiu subitamente já depois de as células entrarem a oeste do eixo Lousã-Caramulo. De notar aquela grande célula na direcção da Lousã. Não pára. E surgiu uma nova, que dá para ver daqui na Serra do Açôr. Estou a depositar as minhas esperanças nesta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

Boas,já de noite...ainda algum festival de ...tudo ao largo ,tudo seco ,com 25.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## keipha (7 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

Realmente o cenário para sul é fantástico. Trovoada em todo o horizonte a sul. Começou agora a chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

Chove agora.
Temp. Atual: 25.6ºC


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 22:21)

Espectáculo durou cerca de 1h, agora mais calmo. Mas continuam bastantes raios. Devo apanhar a célula que está a passar agora por Oliveira do Hospital e depois talvez a do Fundão.

Ainda não pingou sequer.


----------



## keipha (7 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Parece que a situação vai piorar. Há uma célula que está a  nascer na zona de Oliveira do Hospital, que se não se estragar vem cá na certa...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 22:25)

Volta a intensificar-se. Agora os roncos soam mais alto. As células de Santa Comba Dão aproximam-se. Estas devem fazer cair a primeira chuva aqui.... 

Lá fora 24ºC. Ainda tenho a casa a 29ºC.....


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:29)

por aqui apenas se ouve roncos e clarões, não chove.  a temperatura esta nos 24.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2015 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada a forte agora temperatura a descer. Já não chovia há um mês


----------



## keipha (7 Jun 2015 às 22:39)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Pelo menos a chuva já molhou o chão. Era moderada, mas durou pouco tempo. Será que a célula se aguentará até cá?


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

Sim, acho que vai passar cá. A célula de Oliveira do Hospital deve passar em Santa Comba ou Mortágua e talvez apanhar de lado as nossa localizações. As células caminham vindas de SE.
Se não, a célula do Fundão também deve cá chegar mais tarde, durante a noite...
Infelizmente o radar do IM parece que crashou, devido ao tráfico...

Sigo com 24.4ºC, vento de novo com rajadas e alguns roncos mais próximos. Trovoada a aumentar de intensidade.... Ainda não choveu nada..


----------



## keipha (7 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

Pois. O site foi à vida....


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Já começa a chover. Pingos grossos.
Deve estar aí a chegar...


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:53)

Aqui já chuviscou, e está vento mas a célula devi ir em direcção a Mortágua se passar por aqui é de raspão, esta um bocado a Sul da Cidade.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 23:00)

Parece que a célula do Fundão estava a perder força, isto visto no radar antes de _crashar_ por aqui.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 23:05)

jotackosta disse:


> Parece que a célula do Fundão estava a perder força, isto visto no radar antes de _crashar_ por aqui.



Pois, mais uma vez esperanças frustadas. A célula que passa em Santa Comba Dão, passa a sul, e vai novamente para o Luso. A do Fundão perdeu força.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 23:06)

É este o cenário, parece que perdeu mesmo força...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 23:09)

E de repente toda a actividade eléctrica aumentou subitamente, quer na célula de Arganil, quer na do Piodão. É curioso estas coisas...


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 23:15)

Recebeu ali um impulso ao aproximar-se de Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:24)

estou a ver na varanda, Ela esta em Oliveira do hospital a mandar raios nuvem terra brutais


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Um pico de precipitação de 70mm/h passou a 5km há poucos minutos atrás. Realmente levantou-se o vento e sentiu-se o cheiro a terra molhada. Mas aqui nem pingou. Deve haver um magnete repelente da precipitação e da trovoada... 

As minhas previsões para a próxima hora: A célula presentemente em Oliveira do Hospital apanho-a quase certo, se não enfraquecer entretanto. Santa Comba deve receber sobretudo trovoada mas menos precipitação, a não ser que se intensifique. E Tondela à partida não deve receber nada.. Pelos meus cálculos chega cá às 00h20.

Penacova e Cantanhede devem apanhar com boa parte da célula de Arganil...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2015 às 23:37)

Boas,vento de N instalado,tudo calmo,temperatura estável,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 23:39)

irpsit disse:


> Um pico de precipitação de 70mm/h passou a 5km há poucos minutos atrás. Realmente levantou-se o vento e sentiu-se o cheiro a terra molhada. Mas aqui nem pingou. Deve haver um magnete repelente da precipitação e da trovoada...
> 
> As minhas previsões para a próxima hora: A célula presentemente em Oliveira do Hospital apanho-a quase certo, se não enfraquecer entretanto. Santa Comba deve receber sobretudo trovoada mas menos precipitação, a não ser que se intensifique. E Tondela à partida não deve receber nada.. Pelos meus cálculos chega cá às 00h20.
> 
> Penacova e Cantanhede devem apanhar com boa parte da célula de Arganil...



Só por curiosidade, estás onde?


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 23:46)

celia salta disse:


> Tenho a impressao que é agora que vou levar com uma chuvinha e uma trovoada, pode ser que nao se perca pelo caminho
> A noite tem mais encanto



E passou mesmo pela Sertã.



Mr. Neves disse:


> O dia deve estar mesmo arrumado, por aqui até já se vê o ar descendente sob a forma de virga:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula a passar a sul daqui descargas sobre o Sul do Caramulo:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Alguns raios que apanhei (obviamente que são frames), o espetáculo no Caramulo continua, mais tarde ou mesmo amanhã publico mais uns raios:



Espectáculo de imagens! Raios em cheio e de dia! Excelente!


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jun 2015 às 23:50)

Interessante: a trovoada parece não querer passar para o distrito de Viseu...rodeia o seu limite, isto a Sul.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2015 às 00:01)

já acalmou, troveja da parte de trás do meu prédio, não consigo ver, choveu um pouco. 
de vez em quando la vem umas rajadas de vento. sigo com 23.5ºC
a maxima do dia foi de 34.8ºC


----------



## cm3pt (8 Jun 2015 às 00:02)

Aqui está um video curtinho tirado da minha janela: trovoada a este de Vila Real. Não se ouve som porque é longe.




Peço desculpa se houver algum problema com a edição da imagem- Se calhar errei porque pus em edição automática.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 00:02)

A formar-se algo aqui a Norte, Sátão e Vila Nova de Paiva.


----------



## I_Pereira (8 Jun 2015 às 00:06)

Nem vos digo nada, fica apenas uma amostra que já é tarde da vista que tive na direcção de Arganil e Serra da Lousã, antes das 22h. Nunca tinha apanhado uma trovoada tão bem, com relâmpagos nuvem-solo (mesmo assim com o entusiasmo todo a foto não ficou focada a 100% mas que se lixe lol). O defeito desta trovoada é mesmo amanhã ser dia de trabalho senão era noitada certa


----------



## FJC (8 Jun 2015 às 00:15)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui umas fotos da trovoada para os lados de Cernache Bonjardim/Sertã. Fora tiradas à tarde, antes da intensificação das células nessa zona.
Num vídeo que fiz, ainda consegui apanhar um raio.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:15)

I_Pereira disse:


> Nem vos digo nada, fica apenas uma amostra que já é tarde da vista que tive na direcção de Arganil e Serra da Lousã, antes das 22h. Nunca tinha apanhado uma trovoada tão bem, com relâmpagos nuvem-solo (mesmo assim com o entusiasmo todo a foto não ficou focada a 100% mas que se lixe lol). O defeito desta trovoada é mesmo amanhã ser dia de trabalho senão era noitada certa



 isto é o máximo! Fabulosa! 

Se tiveres mais fotos abre um tópico quando puderes.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:18)

FJC disse:


> Num vídeo que fiz, ainda consegui apanhar um raio.



 excelente! Que raio invulgar! Nas outras _frames_ contíguas a esta consegue-se perceber qual foi a sequência do trajecto da descarga?


----------



## FJC (8 Jun 2015 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> excelente! Que raio invulgar! Nas outras _frames_ contíguas a esta consegue-se perceber qual foi a sequência do trajecto da descarga?


E Mais estranho o raio só aparece em 3 frames! Esse e mais 2 que te deixo aqui..... O vídeo foi feito de telemóvel, e estranho o que provocou no segundo frame.

Edit: alterei a velocidade do vídeo e confirmo que a trajectória do raio é só essa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jun 2015 às 00:48)

Deixo mais um apontamento(frame) - pensava que tinha apanhado mais 2 raios mas ficaram muito desfocados:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 01:58)

FJC disse:


> E Mais estranho o raio só aparece em 3 frames! Esse e mais 2 que te deixo aqui..... O vídeo foi feito de telemóvel, e estranho o que provocou no segundo frame.



A captura de uma frame de vídeo ou de uma foto digital é feita com o varrimento do sensor por uma faixa horizontal deslocando-se verticalmente. O raio terá emitido a sua luz mais brilhante quando a faixa de varrimento estava naquela posição, ficando assim sobre-exposta a área coberta . Esta é a minha interpretação daquele efeito.
Se o vídeo fôr obtido com 24 frames/seg., cada frame dura aprox. 0,04 s; aparecendo em 3 frames terá portanto durado menos de 0,12 s. Note-se que a luminosidade do raio é provocada pela incandescência do ar atravessado. Quando observamos que um raio parece ter durado muito tempo, o que vemos é a permanência da incandescência. Tal como depois de se apagar uma lâmpada eléctrica ainda vemos o filamento incandescente por algum tempo enquanto não arrefece o suficiente.


----------



## Dematos (8 Jun 2015 às 03:08)

Que ventania por aqui agora, durante meia hora!!!   25,7.°C Que forno!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (8 Jun 2015 às 03:54)

Que seca!!!! Tanta actividade pelo radar e apenas caem umas pingas de vez em quando que nem dao para molhar!!   Semanas que nao chove nada por aqui!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 10:46)

Boas...de noite ainda choveu alguma que acumulou 1.0mm...muito pouco ,céu nublado e abafado,com 26.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jun 2015 às 10:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...de noite ainda choveu alguma que acumulou 1.0mm...muito pouco ,céu nublado e abafado,com 26.5ºC e vento fraco.



A mim rendeu 3mm, os aguaceiros ocorridos entre +/- 02h30 e as 06h.

Mas são muito localizados, ontem por volta das 20H caiu um bom aguaceiro na Qt Dr Beirão com poças de água, enfim tudo molhado até à rotunda para o NERCAB. No Bairro Valongo nem uma gota, desse aguaceiro das 20H.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 12:23)

Boas...continua nublado e bastante abafado ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 13:49)

Já com o sol presente...já está insuportável ,muitas nuvens e ar ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (8 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Apesar de correr uma brisa a temperatura por aqui anda nos 33.2ºC. O ceu continua meio nublado


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

Boas isto hoje para estes lados anda muito parado... por aqui a trovoada para a minha aldeiazinha 
e eu aqui na Serta sempre ao lado, pode ser que chegue aqui alguma coisa


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 17:56)

Segundo o meteomoita moro no oceano!!!


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:03)

Atenção!

Grande célula aqui no sul de Tondela.

Praticamente ia formando-se um tornado a 500 metros de onde moro (3km sul de Tourigo) (hora 17:50). Mas o vento era tanto e estava com tanta adrenalina que nem me atrevi a abrir a porta por mais de uns segundos. O vento deve ter atingido os 100km/h ou até mais, e derrubou muitos objectos, mas nenhuma árvore, e vi ao fundo o túnel a formar na nuvem e à superfície mas não houve contacto. Eu realmente estava a estar estranho ver de repente vento de noroeste muito intenso, dps fui ver a tinha esse quase-tornado a formar-se a 500 metros a nordeste. Vi a circulação quer na nuvem e muito claramente à superfície!

Não seria o meu primeiro tornado. Há muitos anos vi um em Matosinhos.

Espantoso, e apanhou-me se surpresa. Os roncos continuam à quase 40min, muitas vezes mesmo acima e fortes,  mas anda só pingou um pouco. A chuva forte deve tr sido localizado algures perto de Tondela.. O vento continua com picos de rajadas mas sem criar a adrenalina que há pouco teve. Ufa...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

Linha de células intensas, das quais a do Caramulo é a mais proeminente, explosiva mesmo:






Descargas eléctricas a testemunhar a força da célula do Caramulo:





Isto sem os radares é complicado de localizar melhor.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

As coisas acalmam e a célula avança para oeste de Tondela, para cima da Serra do Caramulo...

E a luz foi abaixo, enquanto escrevo isto... lol


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

Sim...

O radar está a funcionar mal, ou o site. A célula caminha agora para Anadia, Ovar, Espinho.. essa zona
Não como observar visualmente...

(felizmente tenho internet de usb, portanto posso estar conectado mesmo com os raios a quebrar a electricidade)

Agora muito mais calmo, depois do valente susto que apanhei antes com aquele quase-tornado


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

celia salta disse:


> Segundo o meteomoita moro no oceano!!!



Moramos todos... o território "afundou-se". 
As coordenadas estão correctas mas o identificador de localidade não está a funcionar.

Nesta altura grande aglomerado de células sobre a Sertã com actividade eléctrica frequente:


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Moramos todos... o território "afundou-se".
> As coordenadas estão correctas mas o identificador de localidade não está a funcionar.


Realmente nem tinha reparado nisso...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 18:20)

Boas...mesmo em frente,a poente ,nasceu por aqui,e com ,está a fugir daqui,de resto nuvens por enquanto com ar de pouco débito ,por enquanto  ,nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer ,tarde muito ,com 32.3ºC.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

A trovoada praticamente deixou de se ouvir.. Deve ter enfraquecido rapidamente tb...

Pinga um bocado, mas o céu para noroeste está muito escuro e vê-se a trovoada algures localizada acima do Caramulo, a oeste de Tondela.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:22)

Arouca e Coruche desligados. O seguimento no local é fundamental!

Aglomerado de células a sul de Bragança/Vinhais até Chaves


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> Moramos todos... o território "afundou-se".
> As coordenadas estão correctas mas o identificador de localidade não está a funcionar.
> 
> Nesta altura grande aglomerado de células sobre a Sertã com actividade eléctrica frequente:




Ouvem-se bem os roncos mas pela serta ainda nao chove...
mas acho que vai ca chegar


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

Duas células. Uma, a que me assustou, agora bem mais fraca (a julgar pelas descargas) acima do Caramulo. O céu muito escuro ainda indica potencial precipitação forte e localizada. Esta deve migrar para Aveiro-Ovar, se lá conseguir chegar...

A outra a NW de Sertã perto da Lousã, com bastante actividade eléctrica. Deve passar a sul de Coimbra...Também se vê a nuvem daqui.


----------



## invent (8 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

Com a passagem da célula em Tondela, houve uma grande descida da temperatura nesta estação (Molelos)
http://french.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3

Dos 34 para os 18 graus, grande variação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

Foi caótico há pouco, rajadas de vento muito forte (não me admirava nada que tivesse havido pelo meio algum microburst, o vento rodava, e o granizo e a chuva acompanhava o movimento. A trovoada foi também bem intensa e frequente.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

O radar de Cáceres alcança no limite e já com sombra da cordilheira central a zona do Caramulo, a intensidade da precipitação aí mostrada é duvidosa. Mais a sul, a célula da Sertã continua potente mas a norte, Pedrógão:


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

boas

em Nelas pelas 17h ouvia-se a trovoada que fazia por Tondela, no IC12 a a Célula era linda de se ver. com a cortina de chuva bem visível. 
em santa Comba não se passa nada,apenas a sombra da Célula de Tondela. sigo com 26.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

celia salta disse:


> Ouvem-se bem os roncos mas pela serta ainda nao chove...
> mas acho que vai ca chegar



Penso que não, no radar desloca-se para Oeste/Noroeste.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Foi caótico há pouco, rajadas de vento muito forte (não me admirava nada que tivesse havido pelo meio algum microburst, o vento rodava, e o granizo e a chuva acompanhava o movimento. A trovoada foi também bem intensa e frequente.



 espectacular, tudo pode ter sido possível, a explosão da célula fez-se com uma rapidez espantosa. Qual é o tamanho do granizo, precisa de um objecto de comparação, uma moeda p.ex.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

Neves tiveste sorte, apanhaste com a precipitação toda.
Aqui também se sentiu bastante vento mas foi por curto tempo, e um quase-tornado. Ou seja, também tive direito a algo! E deu-me boa adrenalina e algum medo durante 2 minutos.

Não era um microburst penso eu (desses eu já vi vários quando vivia na Áustria). Nem sequer chegou a chover. De súbito, começou muito vento e era de noroeste e eu achava estranho pois não batia certo com a suposta rotação da nuvem. De repente, o vento começou ficou violento e só tive tempo de ver tudo a rodar em direcção a um túnel de poeira a cerca de 500 metros à frente. A porta e as janelas estavam a experimentar bastante sucção e foi isso que me assustou. Nem saí durante uns 2 min e já pensava se o bicho passasse em cima, o que aconteceria à casa e nas coisas em redor. Depois quando espreitei após esses 2 min de ouvir muito tempo e sentir as janelas a abanar, as coisas acalmam, e via um pouco de rotação na nuvem em cima, mas mantive-me dentro devido ao medo. Ao terceiro ou quarto minuto já não havia nada. De qualquer modo, o vento não ultrapassou os 100km/h pois não derrubou nada de significativo, somente objectos espalhados, vasos que andaram uns metros, etc.. (uma vez há muitos anos vi um tornado ao longe em Matosinhos que chegou a vir nas notícias, a situação de hoje assemelhou-se a isso, embora mais de perto)


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

ricardop120 disse:


> em Nelas pelas 17h ouvia-se a trovoada que fazia por Tondela, no IC12 a a Célula era linda de se ver. com a cortina de chuva bem visível.
> em santa Comba não se passa nada,apenas a sombra da Célula de Tondela.



Momento mais intenso da precipitação em Tondela, registada pelo RainAlarm ( o radar de Arouca está novamente ligado desde as 18:20 apenas):


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

Nesta altura trovoada só no nordeste, de Mogadouro a Chaves, passando pela célula de Macedo de Cavaleiros que é a mais intensa:


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que não, no radar desloca-se para Oeste/Noroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> espectacular, tudo pode ter sido possível, a explosão da célula fez-se com uma rapidez espantosa. Qual é o tamanho do granizo, precisa de um objecto de comparação, uma moeda p.ex.



Pois tamanho exato não sei e o granizo era tanto que tirei a foto ao longe, mas sei que havia granizo um pouco maior que os berlindes...
E já agora deixo alguns frames de raios:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

irpsit disse:


> via um pouco de rotação na nuvem em cima,



Se ainda viste rotação poderá ter sido um início de tornado que mal tocou o solo dissipou-se.



Mr. Neves disse:


> E já agora deixo alguns frames de raios:



 espectaculares, óptima qualidade!


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

Mais um pouco de trovoada e chuva por aqui.
Depois o céu ficou assim.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Células da Sertã e Lousã com trovoada:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:08)

Dan disse:


> Mais um pouco de trovoada e chuva por aqui.
> Depois o céu ficou assim.



 formações lindas, bela foto! A vista é para sudoeste?


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Arco de células com trovoada de Mogadouro a Alfândega da Fé e Macedo de Cavaleiros:





Vista na webcam de Trancoso:





Precipitações às 18 horas:





12,5 mm em Montalegre; 2,5 mm em Macedo de Cavaleiros; 2,1 mm em Cabril.
Nelas, 0,5mm, só apanhou de raspão a célula de Tondela/Caramulo. A estação de Caramulo não está a registar.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2015 às 19:23)

StormRic disse:


> formações lindas, bela foto! A vista é para sudoeste?



Sim, para sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

Trovoada muito intensa agora mesmo na célula de Mogadouro:





Cerca de 50 descargas em 15 minutos!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

Aspecto explosivo da célula entre Alfândega da Fé e Mogadouro:


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 19:42)

Aqui já se ouvem os roncos da célula de Trancoso.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 19:47)

I_Pereira disse:


> Nem vos digo nada, fica apenas uma amostra que já é tarde da vista que tive na direcção de Arganil e Serra da Lousã, antes das 22h. Nunca tinha apanhado uma trovoada tão bem, com relâmpagos nuvem-solo (mesmo assim com o entusiasmo todo a foto não ficou focada a 100% mas que se lixe lol). O defeito desta trovoada é mesmo amanhã ser dia de trabalho senão era noitada certa


Fantástica!


----------



## keipha (8 Jun 2015 às 19:53)

Hoje correu-me tudo mal. Houve actividade em Tondela e eu fui para Viseu. :-( De manhã era para ir ver as condições do pluviômetro,não fui. Agora fiquei sem saber se a chuva que caiu não foi suficiente para acumular valor, ou se o pluviômetro foi vitima de teias de aranha :-) . A queda de temperatura foi o mais visivel para mim deste evento, acompanhado dum forte aumento da humidade. Andava também uma célula com forte actividade para norte de Viseu, que no espaço de 4km ao aproximar-me da mesma a temperatura passou de 31℃ para 18℃. Aqui foi o mesmo. O vento aumentou de intensidade, mas não registou nada de grande velocidade, pelo menos onde está a estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 19:56)

Boas...o resto da tarde têm sido há sombra,´temperatura a descer,melhor ambiente na rua já com ar mais fresco,com 27.7ºC e algum vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

Por aqui tudo calmo e 25ºC, ar mais ameno mas não desceu muito pois ainda não choveu nada de jeito, só pingas ontem e hoje.
Vejo a célula de Trancoso muito bem ao longe, bonita com o sol a brilhar no topo da bigorna. Vê-se a célula da Lousã já em desintegração, sem qualquer actividade.

Vejo outra célula considerável mas muito ao longe na direcção da Gardunha, deve estar em Espanha, a leste de Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 20:05)

Agora fui a ver na retaguarda ,do lado da Espanha,alguma escuridão no horizonte ,em direção aqui,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## invent (8 Jun 2015 às 20:14)

Aguiar da Beira e Sernancelhe vão ter festa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 20:23)

Está a passar ao lado de Trancoso:


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jun 2015 às 20:27)

Fica aqui um pequeno video que fiz com telemóvel do Granizo que apanhei numa zona próxima de Campo de Besteiros:


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

Por aqui está tudo calmo, sem vento com uma temperatura agradável, nos 25.4ºC

as temperaturas de hoje sao as seguintes:   21.4ºC minima    \     35.3ºC maxima 


esta uma célula grande para leste pelo radar pareçe que é a de Fornos de Algodres. cá ficam a imagem:
tenho mesmo que investir numa maquina fotográfica


----------



## cm3pt (8 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Boa tarde. Hoje tive a tarde toda ocupada e não pude participar. Aqui em Vila Real houve uma célula que passou a norte ainda se ouviram uns trovões mas mais nada. Agora tenho a imagem de actividade a esta hora. Pois temos festa ali a este-nordeste  de Viseu.


----------



## cm3pt (8 Jun 2015 às 20:56)

Dados: 100 descargas entre as 20h30 e as 21h. 32 das quais no concelho de Trancoso. Dados da Meteo Moita

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## invent (8 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Frente com muita, muita atividade, vários clarões.

Algumas nuvens com um azul clarinho esquisito, a lembrar imagens dos tornados americanos.

Vento um pouco forte, vão caindo umas pingas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jun 2015 às 21:22)

É impressionante a quantidade de raios intra-nuvem que dá para ver a norte. O horizonte fica todo iluminado.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2015 às 21:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É impressionante a quantidade de raios intra-nuvem que dá para ver para norte. O horizonte fica todo iluminado.




era mesmo isso que ia dizer agora . esta brutal tem um tom laranjado


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jun 2015 às 21:30)




----------



## keipha (8 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

Forte actividade electrica para zona de viseu. Daqui a pouco posto video


----------



## keipha (8 Jun 2015 às 21:39)

Os ecos de radar sao bastante fortes. Pena estar a ir para a zona de São Pedro do Sul e Vouzela. Devia vir para Tondela :-)


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Os clarões são visíveis de Coimbra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

Boas...nublado e boa brisa de NW a correr,ao fim de um dia ,bem sabe este fresco natural ...vale mais que mil palavras ,já vou com sete dias de ar ,parece vir mundança de ar ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

Bom espectáculo visual de raios na direcção de Viseu.
Infelizmente é só mais uma célula que não passa aqui. Essa zona têm tido uma quantidade abastada de precipitação nas trovoadas dos últimos dias. O distrito da Guarda também teve, e Trancoso têm tido imensas células a formarem-se lá. A zona de Aveiro e Coimbra tiveram ontem grandes células e até mais que uma. A zona da Lousã até nem se fala. Ontem também tiveram células Mortágua, Tábua Nelas e Oliveira do Hospital. E Tondela teve hoje. E eu no meio, em Tourigo, tive sempre todas as células a passarem-me ao lado.

Parece que o quasi-tornado que vi hoje quis recompensar-me, mas caramba, todas as células passam ao lado e eu bem precisava de uma rega na horta.

Vivo nesta zona há pouco tempo e sendo assim sei pouco dos seus microclimas. Mas pergunto-me será que há qualquer coisa geográfica que faz com que esta zona onde estou tenha sempre menos actividade, menos precipitação. Nas cartas climáticas, é óbvio que as serras têm muito mais precipitação, e entre as serras da Lousá, Açor, Estrela e Caramulo, poderia explicar por que é que a zona Mortágua-Tondela têm menos precipitação. Já no episódios convectivos de Maio era a mesma coisa. Vejo todas as células que se formam junto à Estrela a migrarem para Viseu, abastando a zona de trovoadas. E vejo as células que se formam sobre o Açôr-Lousã a migrarem para Coimbra, abastando este caminho quando há este tipo de episódios. Explicações ou simples coincidência?


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 22:04)

invent disse:


> Frente com muita, muita atividade, vários clarões.
> 
> Algumas nuvens com um azul clarinho esquisito, a lembrar imagens dos tornados americanos.
> 
> Vento um pouco forte, vão caindo umas pingas.



Referias-te a isto?


----------



## invent (8 Jun 2015 às 22:17)

jotackosta disse:


> Referias-te a isto?



Sim, mais ou menos, notou-se mais quando já estava um pouco mais escurecido o céu.
Eu tirei uma foto só que não ficou grande coisa e quando a tirei também ainda estava muita claridade.

Foi na zona onde está o circulo, no aproximar da frente.


----------



## keipha (8 Jun 2015 às 22:29)

irpsit disse:


> Bom espectáculo visual de raios na direcção de Viseu.
> Infelizmente é só mais uma célula que não passa aqui. Essa zona têm tido uma quantidade abastada de precipitação nas trovoadas dos últimos dias. O distrito da Guarda também teve, e Trancoso têm tido imensas células a formarem-se lá. A zona de Aveiro e Coimbra tiveram ontem grandes células e até mais que uma. A zona da Lousã até nem se fala. Ontem também tiveram células Mortágua, Tábua Nelas e Oliveira do Hospital. E Tondela teve hoje. E eu no meio, em Tourigo, tive sempre todas as células a passarem-me ao lado.
> 
> Parece que o quasi-tornado que vi hoje quis recompensar-me, mas caramba, todas as células passam ao lado e eu bem precisava de uma rega na horta.
> ...


Tourigo mesmo, ou Pousadas? Tondela por norma fica sempre no meio da acção. Nos ultimos tempos é sempre a ver passar ao lado, ou por Santa Comba Dão, ou por Viseu. Mas quando é visitada costuma ser durinha :-)


----------



## keipha (8 Jun 2015 às 22:32)

keipha disse:


> Forte actividade electrica para zona de viseu. Daqui a pouco posto video


Vai ter de ficar para amanhã. Vai demorar a fazer o upload


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 22:32)

Vista de Nelas sobre Viseu:




Fotografia de Ana Nobre.


----------



## invent (8 Jun 2015 às 22:37)

Já agora, o Azul/Verde clarinho das nuvens que se costumam ver aquando dos tornados que referia, são as que aparece nas seguintes imagens, tive uma espécie de pequeno deslumbramento, hehe

http://i.imgur.com/erPvIwB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KSPPrQE.jpg


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 22:42)

Ainda apanhei um ou outro


----------



## INFANTE (8 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

aqui por Viseu foi assim à pouco

https://www.facebook.com/pedro.ribeiro.144/posts/1072880859406082?notif_t=like


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

A qualidade do _timelapse_ não é a melhor e as condições de gravação também não o eram, mas fica uma ideia  (ver em HD)


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2015 às 23:03)

irpsit disse:


> ...Vivo nesta zona há pouco tempo e sendo assim sei pouco dos seus microclimas. Mas pergunto-me será que há qualquer coisa geográfica que faz com que esta zona onde estou tenha sempre menos actividade, menos precipitação. Nas cartas climáticas, é óbvio que as serras têm muito mais precipitação, e entre as serras da Lousá, Açor, Estrela e Caramulo, poderia explicar por que é que a zona Mortágua-Tondela têm menos precipitação. Já no episódios convectivos de Maio era a mesma coisa. Vejo todas as células que se formam junto à Estrela a migrarem para Viseu, abastando a zona de trovoadas. E vejo as células que se formam sobre o Açôr-Lousã a migrarem para Coimbra, abastando este caminho quando há este tipo de episódios. Explicações ou simples coincidência?



Sim realmente aqui temos aqui um clima especial, muito por causa da zona geográfica. Estamos rodeados de Serras, temos a Estrela a leste, a Sul a do Açor, A oeste Luso, a norte Caramulo. (se as cenas de direcção estiverem erradas corrijam-me não sou muito bom em coordenadas.)
No que toca a trovoadas nestas situações que temos tido nos últimos dias, penso que é lotaria também ajudada pela orografia que cria e também desvia muita coisa. O Vento Também conta muito. Nestas situações de cutoff´s e complicado saber onde nascem e passam.


ao longo do tempo vais Verificar que a Serra da Estrela é um Motor de fazer Trovoadas no verão.  (quando há condições). 
se houver Nortada ( em Santa Comba nota-se bem nortada) Geralmente ficam confinadas á própria orografia e vão em direcção a Celorico da Beira, ou Guarda empurradas pela nortada... com sorte,as vezes vem até Nelas ou Mangualde, até Viseu isto se a nortada for fraca e se a célula for robusta.

Agora quando há instabilidade sem nortada como é o caso é isto que acontece. Lotaria. Geralmente aqui por Santa Comba é velas a passar ao largo 

No inverno é ao contrario, o Caramulo e o luso de vez em quando é um motor de fazer nuvens em entradas de frentes marítimas. Quando calha chove sem parar durante todo o dia.
Aqui em Santa Comba já houve dias inteiros de Nevoeiro cerrado e em Tondela um sol espectacular.

Mas quem for mais entendido que explique melhor, não tenho grande conhecimento técnico, é o que tenho visto ao longo do tempo se estiver errado corrijam-me.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Nova célula a entrar por Miranda, já se observa daqui alguma actividade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 23:35)

Dan disse:


> Nova célula a entrar por Miranda, já se observa daqui alguma actividade.













E também apareceu uma agora mesmo a sudoeste/oeste de Bragança, move-se para oeste/noroeste enquanto que a de Miranda está quase imóvel ou move-se lentamente para oeste:


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 23:39)

Despeço-me com 16,2ºC, céu nublado.

Fica mais uma:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 23:40)

Mais descargas perto de Bragança:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

jotackosta disse:


> Despeço-me com 16,2ºC, céu nublado.
> 
> Fica mais uma:



A que horas foi? Muito bem apanhada!


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jun 2015 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas foi? Muito bem apanhada!



Por volta das 20h40, a descarga foi perto de Fornos de Algodres.


----------



## keipha (9 Jun 2015 às 03:06)

Link dos videos: 
Os vídeos foram feitos por telemóvel.  Desculpem a qualidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 10:28)

Bons dias .

Melhor ambiente na rua hoje ,está-se melhor na rua do que em casa ...até já pingou ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

Boas ...nublado e bastante abafado ,com 29.7ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 13:23)

O bafo cada vez é maior ,o sol já apareceu,novamente nublado,a sul a querer escurecer ,com 31.7ºC com vento muito fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jun 2015 às 13:43)

Por aqui acho que já oiço


----------



## irpsit (9 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

Maiores células neste momento são a leste da Sertã (de novo) e uma boa célula a sul de Fátima.

Toda a área entre Sertã até Évora apresenta convexão, assim como um pouco entre a Estrela e Lousã.

Hoje a trovoada move-se de SSE para NNO. Portanto os movimentos serão diferentes dos últimos dias. 

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, não vejo convexão nenhuma, e sigo com 33.3ºC, mas ar mais fresco que nos últimos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

Boas...já se ouviu alguns roncos ao longe ,a NWN,muito escuro,por aqui tudo muito espaçado ,com 32.2ºC e muito sol .


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2015 às 15:32)

Trancoso


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jun 2015 às 15:56)

Muita actividade por estes lados. Mas aqui em Vila Real nicles batatinhas 







Mas o ceu a noroeste está bem negro







e a nordeste também


----------



## keipha (9 Jun 2015 às 16:55)

Para a quantidade de celulas no radar neste momento no interior norte, esta thread está muito parada. Ninguém relata nada? Aqui por Tondela mais do mesmo. Ou seja, nada se passa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 17:09)

Muito escuro pelos arredores ,vento aumentar de NW,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## Pesodaregua (9 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Escuro na Régua e trovoada


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

Troveja pela periferia do concelho, mais uma vez sem informações concretas da célula devido à sesta do radar.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Troveja pela periferia do concelho, mais uma vez sem informações concretas da célula devido à sesta do radar.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

Pela Aldeia do Carvalho (Castelo Branco):





Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

celia salta disse:


> Por aqui acho que já oiço


Continua,...


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jun 2015 às 18:10)

Por aqui, ouve-se com bastante intensidade mas tudo a Sul da A25 eheh
Tudo por cima de Mangualde.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2015 às 18:43)

Boas

Em Nelas esteve a trovejar, desde as 16.40... As 17h continuava, mas vim embora. choveu pouco. no IC 12 apanhei no Carregal do Sal uma chuvada com pingos bem grossos. Em Santa Comba não se passa nada como de costume, apenas escuro para os lados de Tondela e Nelas. Sigo com 29.1ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

Uma viagem com muita chuva e trovoada hoje entre Miranda e Bragança. No entanto por aqui parece que não choveu quase nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jun 2015 às 19:25)

O dia aqui não está a ser nada de especial, o fluxo de Este para Oeste varreu as células que surgiram aqui na periferia. O stormy dá conta de um aviso laranja para aqui, mas acho que por aqui vai dar furado...





























A escuridão da célula de Nelas (foto do telemóvel)


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

CAIU UM RAIO A CERCA DE 200 M DE MINHA CASA, NUM POSTE ELÉCTRICO.

Posto o video o mais rapido que puder

Hora exacta do acontecimento: 19h17

Foi detectada pela rede do IPMA mas com um pequeno erro de localização.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

Intensidade da precipitação às 19h35


----------



## irpsit (9 Jun 2015 às 20:11)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo. A célula que se formou em Viseu-Nelas ainda ameaçava estender-se para cá, um ou dois trovões mas depois começou a mover-se para leste, o que me surpreendeu (pois eu pensava que fosse para leste ou para norte). Ou seja, sem hipóteses de vir para cá..

Agora, metade do céu quase-limpo, na direcção de Coimbra, metade coberto por nuvens altas, que devem ser os topos das células a nordeste, entre a Guarda e Vila Real. No meio dos cirros distingo duas células ao longe, que penso ser a de Celorico da Beira e outra mais próxima (ou com mais altura), na direcção da parte norte do distrito de Viseu.

Nessas zonas sim, a noite promete ser intensa. A actividade eléctrica está mais elevada que nos últimos dias e a precipitação promete ser torrencial nas zonas do Douro fronteiriço e na zona da Guarda. Para Viseu, Coimbra e Castelo Branco creio que vamos ter uma noite calma, a ver os raios todos ao longe. A festa é para o interior norte e para a Guarda. De qualquer modo, dá para ver que a célula da Guarda agora parece mover-se para sudeste, portanto Castelo Branco ainda poderia ter algumas hipóteses.

Sigo também com ar mais fresco, 25.0ºC e algum vento de sudoeste. Vamos a ver se a noite nos traz surpresas..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 20:32)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol e as nuvens fugiram ,vento de NW já com algum fresco há mistura ,com 26.5ºC.


Cinco noites seguidas sem a temperatura conseguir abaixar dos 20.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 32.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

por aqui está tudo calmo, vento fraco de NE céu nublado e sigo com 25.8ºC

extremos de hoje: 18.8ºC mínima \  maxima  34.0ºC


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

Sem estar à espera, uns bons roncos para os lados de Mangualde!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2015 às 21:26)

Mais nublado para os lados de Espanha e quase limpo a poente ,o vento ficou mais fraco e de NWN,com 24.9ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

jotackosta disse:


> Sem estar à espera, uns bons roncos para os lados de Mangualde!


Daqui essa célula via-se assim (atualmente encontra-se muito maior):


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

Já cá está o video. E preciso sorte mas foi mesmo em cheio!!! (fiz edição de imagem para melhor captar o momento chave).


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jun 2015 às 21:50)

Nestes dias, acompanhando o radar, dei-me conta do inicio de formação de várias células, quase sempre na mesma área aqui perto:






Surgem tão rapidamente como desaparecem e deixam dois ou três trovões secos, que devem deixar surpreso quem, por exemplo, não está a olhar para o radar.
Perigoso, por vezes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Célula entre Viseu e Mangualde atualmente ( a luz já não é a melhor):


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

cm3pt disse:


> Já cá está o video. E preciso sorte mas foi mesmo em cheio!!! (fiz edição de imagem para melhor captar o momento chave).



Uau,  grande vídeo!


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Versão mais completa do video anterior


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jun 2015 às 23:28)

Hoje à tarde, interior norte e centro:






EODIS Worldview
https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2015 às 00:08)

*Granizo destrói 50% da produção agrícola em Celeirós (concelho de Sabrosa)*

*

*


----------



## keipha (10 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Ontem aqui no concelho de Tondela, também houve povoações em que a produção agrícola ficou seriamente afectada com o granizo. Foi um evento muito localizado, mas foi forte.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 00:42)

cm3pt disse:


> Já cá está o video. E preciso sorte mas foi mesmo em cheio!!! (fiz edição de imagem para melhor captar o momento chave).


O condutor daquele carrinho que ia a passar mesmo no momento do impacto deve ter uma história muito interessante para contar!


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2015 às 08:13)

Hoje começou um pouco mais cedo. Trovoada e chuva neste momento. 15,4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2015 às 11:00)

Dan disse:


> Hoje começou um pouco mais cedo. Trovoada e chuva neste momento. 15,4ºC.


Bem compostinho, com 693 descargas nas últimas duas horas aí por Bragança e arredores.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2015 às 11:24)

22.6° no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade no horizonte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2015 às 11:38)

*30,3mm* acumulados ontem na estação do IPMA de Montalegre


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jun 2015 às 14:17)

Boa célula a surgir na Guarda.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2015 às 14:53)

Um dia de muita chuva por aqui.
Aproveitei um breve instante em que a chuva abrandou um pouco para fazer umas fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2015 às 15:11)

Boas...esta noite a temperatura,já ficou abaixo dos vinte graus ,há sexta noite,já valeu ,hoje já está diferente o ambiente ...ainda melhor para os próximos dias ,dias dos meus ,e mais saudáveis ,muitas nuvens pela manhã e algum sol...e forte,já que andei a manhã  toda ao ar livre,mais nublado pela tarde e o vento aumentar de SW,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

Célula a passar a leste de Manteigas





Bem potente uma outra a NE da Guarda


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2015 às 15:50)

O céu aqui está muito nublado por estratocumulos, penso que está a desenvolver-se uma célula por cima de mim...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar de SSW,vento a rodar mais para WNW,ambiente na rua já sentir-se algum fresco,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

As células convectivas findaram por aqui e não sei quando voltarão. O que vai ficar de noite é uma boa nevoeirada, prova disso é o capacete que está a surgir por cima do Caramulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

Boas...bom fresco a chegar com todo o seu esplendor,seja bem vindo ,nuvens altas ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jun 2015 às 20:23)

boas

por aqui foi um dia calmo, com o céu nublado. de tarde o vento esteve fraco. 
atualmente já começa a encobrir com neblina, continua o vento fraco e sigo com 22.0ºC

extremos de hoje:  18.3ºC mínima  \  28.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

Boas...ainda mais fresco,a casa já a levar com ar fresco natural,com 20.8ºC...há quanto tempo não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora,já nem me lembro .


----------



## tempus_fugit (10 Jun 2015 às 22:04)

Olá a todos os membros do Fórum, votos de uma boa noite. Estive a dar uma espreitadela ao site do IPMA e fiquei surpreendido pela quantidade massiva de DEAs registadas nas últimas 20 horas na vizinha Espanha, sobretudo na região de Castela e Leão, mas também na Estremadura!




photoupload


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2015 às 08:14)

Boas ....aguaceiros e bom fresco...saudável este fresco natural,com 14.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2015 às 09:52)

Boas ...uma boa regazinha ,com 3.0mm e continua agora mais fraca,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

boas

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco.
atualmente está mais limpo, o vento fraco continua, e sigo com 18.3ºC

extremos:  17.2ºC mínima    25.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2015 às 21:55)

Boas...a tarde foi de céu muito nublado,mas sem chuva,a chuva da manhã chegou aos 4.0mm,céu menos nublado e brisa fresca de NW,com 16.5ºC...muito bom este fresco natural.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 08:57)

Boas...céu limpo e brisa fresca de NW,com 15.2ºC.

Dia bom para o corte da relva do jardim...bom fresco .


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca por aqui. Mínima de 10ºC e ainda 14ºC, o céu tem estado nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 10:43)

Boas...já tudo ao fresco e o corte feito há  relva...ambiente na rua muito saudável,do melhor ,com 18.8ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 12:57)

Boas...nuvens e sol,brisa a correr ,com 19.3ºC...do melhor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 14:51)

Boas,tudo igual...sol e nuvens,a contar com o bom ambiente na rua ,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 19:33)

Boas...final de tarde com mais abertas ,brisa a correr ,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 21.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2015 às 21:35)

Boas...bom fresco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2015 às 10:42)

Boas...continuação de bom tempo...muito fresco ,com 17.1ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Serrano (13 Jun 2015 às 11:26)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14°C, depois de uma mínima de 6.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2015 às 12:35)

Boas...muitas nuvens com o sol de vez enquanto há espreita ,faz andar o mercúrio para cima e para baixo ,com 18.0ºC e boa brisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jun 2015 às 14:48)

Abate-se agora um aguaceiro moderado a forte, venha mais chuvinha desta.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

Por aqui  bem 

Venha mais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2015 às 20:15)

Boas...muita nuvem e alguns aguaceiros só para molhar o chão  durante a tarde,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2015 às 20:54)

Boas,nublado e um cheiro agradável a terra molhada na rua ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2015 às 21:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros á maneira .
 atualmente está algum vento, céu nublado e sigo com 17.1ºC. 

vou estar ausente durante uns dias, porque vou de ferias. por isso bons seguimentos


----------



## panda (13 Jun 2015 às 23:38)

Boas
Céu muito carregado com alguns chuviscos
Temperatura 13ºC e 82%Hr
Hoje já nevou na Torre


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 23:44)

panda disse:


> Hoje já nevou na Torre


É verdade 
https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=19d17fd02ef2d7337639da04988d34e9&oe=557CD53C

E nas Penhas da Saúde , os carros ficaram com uma camada de gelo!










Minima de *2,3ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO17


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Mais um bocadinho e nevava no verão na Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Já no ano passado nevou na Torre, o clima está todo trocado que m****.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2015 às 05:25)

Chove moderadamente agora com 12ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Jun 2015 às 09:02)

em Alváres chove calmamente a algumas horas
não há vento e o nevoeiro apresenta-se nas encostas em redor
o meu pessegueiro zangou-se e deixou cair os frutos...


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Jun 2015 às 09:29)

Por aqui chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 10:23)

Boas...continuação do tempo fresquinho ,por aqui não passa do tempo nublado ,precisa-se de ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2015 às 11:24)

Ontem caíram um flocos de neve na Torre, mas sem acumulação:

https://www.facebook.com/fotosserradaestrela/videos/695778550549052/

Mas relembro que este ano a neve deixou a serra extremamente cedo.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

Vai chovendo no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 13.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 13:18)

Boas...parece que já choveu alguma coisa de jeito,já era sem tempo ,com 16.3ºC e 3.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Boas...a chegar e muito negro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 14:47)

Já chove bem e muita .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

Vento muito...trovoada muita...chuva muita ,com 7.0mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2015 às 16:25)

Agora mesmo na Aldeia do Carvalho (Covilhã):

















Fotografias de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

O dia de hoje rendeu até agora uns bons milímetros (12.45mm) com aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Em termos  trovoadas nada a relatar, o dia permanece com céu muito nublado e algumas abertas, e parece ter findado a precipitação que poderia alcançar esta zona.

Ainda assim o somatório de mm de ontem e hoje dá um total de 20.55 mm (dados da estação do colega Keipha-http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history/s20150613/e20150613/mdaily)


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2015 às 16:33)

15ºC, trovoada e a chuva também já muito perto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

Deixo agora alguns registos fotográficos da convecção desta tarde:




Norte do Caramulo:








Caramulo Central:




Caramulo Sul:








Para Norte:








Para Este:


----------



## Norther (14 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Vai caindo uns belos aguaceiros pela Cova da Beira, de vez em quando uns relâmpagos. Desde ontem a noite que tem havido belos períodos de aguaceiros, maravilha a ver se apanho algum raio mas não esta nada fácil.


----------



## Norther (14 Jun 2015 às 18:51)

Continuam os aguaceiros e trovoada pela região da Cova da Beira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

*15.9mm* acumulados na estação da Guarda (IPMA) das 17 às 18h.


----------



## panda (14 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

Boas
Temperatura 12.5ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada 16.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 19:40)

Boas...está de volta ,com 13.8ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Já não chove...muito escuro a sul e a norte,tudo calmo de momento,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

Está com ar de que vem aí uma bela chuvada! Muito escuro a Sul.
Fim do dia por aqui:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

Boas...já tudo calmo,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 19.0ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

O dia terminou mesmo sem qualquer outro aguaceiro. Estão 12.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Surgiu ainda uma nuvem penso que semelhante a uma lenticular:


----------



## panda (14 Jun 2015 às 23:38)

Céu já mais limpo
Temperatura 11.3ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 17.2mm


----------



## Norther (15 Jun 2015 às 00:47)

Sábado ainda caíram uns farrapos na Torre 

https://www.facebook.com/nunohernani/videos/vb.1441735578/10207039976624799/?type=2&theater


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Jun 2015 às 09:25)

Depois de um dia bem regado(ontem) hoje há um intercâmbio entre azul , branco e cinzento .Ausência de vento,temperatura nos 17ª


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 13:25)

Boas...logo pela manhã céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales do tejo,aumento de nuvens pela manhã ...neste momento muito nublado,o sol quando aparece faz mossa...bem quente,com 20.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2015 às 15:14)

Sei que já vem fora de horas, mas só hoje quando andava a rever uns vídeos de trovoada, que fiz no dia *7 de Junho *consegui reparar nuns raios sobre o Caramulo, e como vale mais tarde do que nunca deixo-os aqui:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

Boas...já houve uma descarga durante a tarde,pingos grossos,que só molhou o chão...nuvens e sol,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2015 às 16:32)

Chove em Trancoso
http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## panda (15 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

Boas
Céu  nublado e vento a aumentar
Temperatura 18.6ºC e 61%Hr
A pouco estava assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Boas...os aguaceiros estão de volta,e com força .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

Já parou...esta foi mesmo em cheio,a nuvem não era muita larga ,com 18.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 18:47)

Boas...sol forte,nuvens escuras a passar,a poente e nascente ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo agora alguns registos fotográficos da convecção desta tarde:



Excelentes fotos! Belas vistas das formações e jogos de luz sobre o Caramulo!

Passei os últimos cinco dias no vale do Ceira, perto de Fajão, no limite dos concelhos de Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil. Vale lindíssimo e frondoso na terra do xisto, infelizmente muito despovoado e com consequente abandono de boas terras de cultivo duramente talhadas em socalcos nas encostas íngremes. O rio Ceira leva sempre água e ao longo do vale são inúmeros os locais aprazíveis com piscinas naturais de água límpida e funda mas em corrente fraca nesta altura, os rápidos são "lentos", pequenos açudes e degraus naturais quebram-lhes o ímpeto. Choveu todos os dias excepto 6ªfeira dia 12, inicialmente aguaceiros moderados. Dia 10, 4ªfeira foi o último dia que se pode chamar de calor, depois, sobretudo as noites, foram esfriando até mínimas à volta dos 10ºC. O culminar da chuva e finalmente o aparecimento das trovoadas ocorreu ontem à tarde, com fortes aguaceiros e muito fortes trovões a ecoarem nas encostas, mas poucos registados, dos quais este de quase 200 kAmp foi o mais notável apesar de ter caído a mais de 5 Km de distância:





O aspecto do céu naquele momento era este, as descargas não eram visíveis, apenas bem audíveis, ainda a chover depois de ter caído um aguaceiro muito forte. A aldeia situa-se entre os 450 e os 500m de altitude, o cabeço em frente com as eólicas tem um pouco mais de 1000m:




Depois ponho mais algumas imagens e vídeos destes dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Aldeia do Carvalho neste momento:




Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

O dia de hoje registou vários aguaceiros e algumas descargas a poucos quilómetros daqui. Por agora sigo com 15ºC e chuva fraca. Por este andar, Junho arrisca-se a ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano até ao momento.

Extremos: 9,6ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 23.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2015 às 22:55)

Neste fim de tarde estive a acompanhar a evolução de uma célula a nordeste de Viseu:








































Outros aspetos do céu:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

Boas ...acabou-se o bom tempo ,fresquinho natural ,céu limpinho pela manhã ,vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2015 às 13:08)

Mais nuvens ,já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Boas ...muita nuvem,mas inofensivas ,hoje o que está na calha...subida temperatura ,com 28.5ºC...já vai fazendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2015 às 19:22)

Boas...céu quase limpo e uma temperatura estável durante a tarde,algum vento de NWN,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Fim do dia de hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento de N,com 23.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Jun 2015 às 23:57)

Boas
Dia com algumas nuvens 
Temperatura atual 18.5ºC e 57%Hr

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 25.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 00:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Neste fim de tarde estive a acompanhar a evolução de uma célula a nordeste de Viseu:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Fim do dia de hoje:



 que beleza de imagens e de céu! Aquela célula teve um aspecto que é mais comum nas correntes de noroeste pós-frontais, bigorna fibrosa e espalhada. Cores e luz bem bonitas em todas estas fotos. Muito bom trabalho!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 09:55)

Boas ...hoje já vai arrancar em força ,e carregaram mais para os próximos dias ....acabo~-se o bom tempo ,com 26.1ºC e sol bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 12:57)

Boas ...já está abrasar ,cheguei agora da rua,o planeta já está esturrar ...não gosto nada,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 14:47)

Boas ...já com almocinho no sitio ...ao fim de oito dias,novamente com temperaturas acima dos trinta graus ,não vê-los tão depressa ,tudo no escuro por casa,para manter o fresco,enquanto durar,já aumentou desde de ontem para hoje,no geral por casa 22/23ºC,os dias passados fizeram arrefecer bem a casa ,ficou abaixo dos vinte graus ,lá fora 30.9ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 17:10)

Boas ...continua quentinho lá fora ,com 31.5ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

Ainda com 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

Boas...ainda 27.5ºC ...nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 31.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

Hoje até as melgas incomodam na rua ...sem vento ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2015 às 00:59)

Máxima de 29.1ºC e temperatura atual de 22.1ºC. Segue-se uma bela noite tropical com uma brisa do quadrante leste. Amanhã a temperatura deve passar seguramente os 30ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 08:34)

Boas...céu limpo e a temperatura ainda cá por baixo,não tarde que comece acelerar ,com 20.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 09:38)

Boas...já tudo ao fresco,no jardim ,vai subindo ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 11:44)

Boas...está a ficar ...limpo ,com 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Boas...chegou a tarde...mais ,lá fora 31.6ºC,tudo fechado e no máximo no escuro,por casa já subiu a temperatura...no geral 23/24ºC,ainda muito bom,hoje ainda sobe mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 16:46)

Está na hora perigosa ,com 32.5ºC e ar quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

Boas...ambiente na rua ainda ,com 31.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 32.9ºC .


----------



## panda (18 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Boas 
Dia de sol e algum vento 
Temperatura atual 28ºC

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 29.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 21:25)

Boas...ambiente na rua agora mais calmo,com 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2015 às 21:54)

Sem vento ,temperatura a descer bem,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2015 às 23:29)

Sigo ainda com 23ºC 

Creio que vai ser a segunda noite do ano verdadeiramente tropical por cá.

Ainda se nota uma noite bem quente, de vez em quando com uma aragem algo quente a sentir-se, e noutras ocasiões com uma aragem fresca, mais húmida. Como estou na encosta de um valeiro no Caramulo, há zonas com ar bastante quente junto às rochas,, já que esta encosta do Caramulo é virada a sudeste, e fresco na parte baixa do vale, onde passa um riacho. Hoje notam-se grandes diferenças, mais do que noutros dias. E já ontem também, e depois colocou-se um vento forte de leste após a meia-noite. 

Por exemplo, o termómetro no meu jardim, mais abaixo no vale marca 20ºC. Junto à casa, devido ao pavimento marca 27ºC. Circulando a pé uns 2 minutos notam-se massas de ar bastante diferentes aqui e ali... Dentro de casa 25ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2015 às 23:59)

Um Forno


----------



## keipha (19 Jun 2015 às 07:42)

Para mim a primeira mínima tropical do ano. A temperatura ficou-se pelos 20.1° esta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 08:25)

Bons dias .

Esta noite a temperatura já não abaixou dos vinte ....hoje está prometido ,com 23.6ºC.

Está na hora da rega ...tudo ao fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 09:26)

Boas...há sombra até se está bem ...ao sol,já queima bem ...nó jardim tudo ao fresco ,vai subindo...com 26.6ºC...já não para .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 11:10)

Boas ...já pareço uma mina a gemer água ,vim agora da rua a pé ,já não se pode andar na rua ,a esta hora...vai nos 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 12:40)

Boas ...lá fora deve estar um sufoco ,nem vou há porta,a sentir o ambiente ,persianas fechadas e ACs ligados,para não deixar disparar muito a temperatura,por casa com 24/25ºC...na rua 33.3ºC .


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2015 às 14:05)

Sigo com 32.8ºC. Se não fosse a brisa de norte/nordeste, estavámos bem mais quentes. Duvido que hojevamos atingir os 36ºC previstos pelo IM.
Para amanhã colocam 37ºC para aqui!

E o pior é que depois do arrefecimento de segunda a quarta, os modelos ainda colocam 40ºC para a região centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 14:24)

Boas ...lá fora,estão 34.7ºC,deve estar um sufoco .


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Boa tarde. Os dias têm sido quentes e de céu limpo, a* mínima *de hoje foi praticamente tropical *(19.5ºC).*

Temp Atual: 33.2ºC (máxima até ao momento de 33.4ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Boas ...por aqui na máxima força...36.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Boas...por aqui ainda morde bem ,com 35.5ºC e pouca aragem .


----------



## panda (19 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

Boas
Temperatura atual 31.2ºC

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 32.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 20:55)

Boas ...o bafo ainda é grande ,máxima do ano ,com 31.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 36.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Ainda acima dos trinta ...hoje vai ser tarde que baixe,o vento de N já presente,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2015 às 22:44)

Não foi um dia particularmente quente. Nada de extraordinário.

A máxima somente foi 33ºC, a mínima 21ºC, tropical, atingida por volta das 2h, pois a essa altura o vento forte fez subir a temperatura novamente.
Já houve dias mais quentes, em que atingi 35ºC ou perto. 

Agora sigo com 26ºC, parece que a noite hoje deve ser a mais quente do ano... vamos a ver...


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 01:04)

Máxima de *33.4ºC* e temperatura atual de 22ºC. Céu limpo e mais uma noite com brisa de leste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 03:34)

Mínima até ao momento de 20ºC e intensificação do vento de Leste com subida de temperatura.
Temperatura atual: 24.4ºC


----------



## keipha (20 Jun 2015 às 07:50)

Mais uma noite com mínima tropical. 20.8° por volta das 03:00. Depois foi como disse o Mr. Neves. Vento de leste e subida de temperatura


----------



## Serrano (20 Jun 2015 às 11:33)

Depois de uma mínima de 15.8°C, o termómetro no Sarzedo já vai em 24.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Boas ...hoje abriram a porta aos diabinhos ,parece o inferno lá fora ,com 36.7ºC e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2015 às 16:32)

O verão passado...a máxima em todo o verão foi de 37.5ºC em 1/9/14,hoje ó amanhã deve ser batida ...ai este verão ,com 36.8ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2015 às 16:50)

No forro da casa estão 40.2ºC ...no estaminé que é uma sala estão 35.0ºC ,fui lá agora fiquei ,é bom para fazer sauna ,lá fora 36.9ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Máxima até ao momento de 33.8°C e minima de 20°C. Céu limpo e algum vento de leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2015 às 20:05)

Boas...o bafo de ar quente ainda é grande ,hoje foi o dia mais ,ainda 34.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 37.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Máxima de 33.8ºC e temperatura atual de 27ºC com vento fraco de leste. Está um forno dentro de casa

Amanhã a temperatura deve ultrapassar os 34ºC de certeza, falo pelo GFS, é que pela saída das 18h o modelo aponta para 36.3ºC (acho um pouco elevado de mais mas nunca se sabe, uma temp. destas já dava um aviso amarelo).


----------



## panda (20 Jun 2015 às 23:45)

Boas
Leve brisa
Temperatura atual 26.9ºC

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 33.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 01:25)

Boas...hoje foi noite de Pedro Abrunhosa ao vivo ...ainda só vai nos 27.7ºC e vento de N.


----------



## panda (21 Jun 2015 às 01:47)

Vento de 24Km/h , fez subir a temperatura 
Atual 28.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 04:41)

E a temperatura sobe ao sabor do vento de leste, já foi aos 19.9ºC mas já está de novo nos 24.1ºC, uma boa madrugada tropical é o que é.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 08:13)

Boas...mais uma noite ...hoje é que vai ser ,já vai nos 24.4ºC .

Vai rega agora .


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2015 às 09:50)

Terceira noite consecutiva em que a mínima não baixou dos 20°C. 20.5°C foi a mínima desta noite. Já está um calor que não se pode e dentro de casa só de AC ligado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 10:00)

Boas ...fresco,fresco,só no meu jardim ...bruta rega ,vai-se preparando o ,algumas nuvens matinais ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 10:33)

Boas...está a ficar bravo ....mais um dia de inferno ,não para de e vai nos 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 10:42)

Hoje faz arrebentar o balão ,a esta hora 30.0ºC .


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Jun 2015 às 11:19)

Por aqui algumas nuvens que já esconderam o sol....


----------



## Serrano (21 Jun 2015 às 11:37)

24.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

Boas ...abafado  e ar ,algumas nuvens de calor ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 14:51)

Boa tarde. Neste momento estou a 0.2°C da temp. estabelecida para aviso amarelo, com uma temp. atual de 34.8°C. A mínima foi de 19.9°C. O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2015 às 15:21)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, muito semelhante ao de ontem. Céu limpo e 31ºC.

Ontem, a partir do castelo. Para norte.





Para este. A floração dos castanheiros parece um pouco mais cedo este ano.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 15:57)

Dan disse:


> Para este. A floração dos castanheiros parece um pouco mais cedo este ano.



Interessante, está de acordo com o verão precoce deste ano que começou em Maio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Boas ...está perigoso ,com 36.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

A máxima até ao momento é de 35.7ºC, temperatura consonante com a previsão do GFS de 35.6ºC de máxima. Contudo hoje estou espantado com a discrepância entre os meus dados e os da estão do Keipha, tendo a sua estação alcançado uma máxima de apenas 34.7ºC.
E se olharmos às temperaturas atuais a discrepância é enorme:
Temp atual (meus dados): 34.1ºC
Temp Atual (estação do keipha-http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history): 31.8ºC

Entretanto de realçar o aumento de nebulosidade, o céu está bastante nublado por estratocumulos e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 20:05)

Células na Beira interior perto da fronteira, têm precipitação e actividade eléctrica:













Em movimento sul-norte mas com desenvolvimento para oeste. Sobre a Guarda nesta altura.
A previsão nesta mensagem do Stormy tem assim razão de ser. É pena não haver reportagem naquela zona.

Aspecto para NE desde Trancoso para as nuvens com ecos perto de Pinhel:




E desde Manteigas, para NNE, não apanhando ainda a célula da Guarda:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 20:50)

As células de Guarda-Pinhel formam agora um alinhamento WSW-ENE. Ainda houve descargas recentes:













Registo MeteoMoita às 19:47 utc:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

Boas...mais um dia infernal e ar quente ...precisa-se de fresco ,algumas nuvens do efeito do calor ,30.5ºC e hoje o vento de WNW...vai varrendo o ar quente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

O dia termina por aqui (temperatura atual de 25.9ºC):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2015 às 22:09)

Boas...algum vento de NWN...temperatura baixar em câmara lenta ,segunda rega hoje ,mais fresco no jardim...boa sensação, é para onde vou agora  ,o ambiente do ar vai nos 28.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.4ºC / 36.6ºC .


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O dia termina por aqui (temperatura atual de 25.9ºC):



 Belo! Gosto muito da composição com a árvore seca. Bonitos altocumulus e pelas cores amanhã aumenta a instabilidade, hoje já houve mais para o interior.


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

Hoje apanhei uma chuvada repentina entre Penalva do Castelo e Fornos de Algodres. Foi uma celula que se formou rapidamente. Ao aproximar-me da mesma o termômetro do carro marcava 34°C. No meio da célula já com chuva marcava 19,5°C. Uma descida brutal em cerca de 5min. Entretanto desviei-me da célula e a temperatura voltou a uns "agradáveis" 34°C :-)


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Jun 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui chuva...


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2015 às 23:55)

E a temperatura hoje vai com uma descida... Assim estivesse dentro de casa :-)


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 02:05)

E por aqui também já caíram umas pingas grossas que mancharam a estrada, por agora vai chuviscando com 21.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 02:18)

Relâmpago agora!!


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2015 às 02:28)

Por Viseu caiem pingas grossas e já ouvi roncar da trovoada ao longe.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2015 às 02:42)

Bons relâmpagos a sudoeste e oeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 02:51)

Mapa dinâmico do radar está a atualizar informação, mas o mapa de reflectividade do radar de Arouca penso que não. 
E entretanto acho que já se vai desenhando o que vai ser o dia de amanhã. Isto é, vamos ver as células passar aqui em Tondela fraquinhas e depois a crescerem a norte, sempre o mesmo panorama!


----------



## irpsit (22 Jun 2015 às 02:51)

De novo zero de células. Mas já ouço os trovões.

Elas começaram a formar-se aqui em cima de Tourigo e quando chegaram a Tondela deram chuviscos e depois trovoada a oeste de Viseu.

Sigo com 20.5ºC, noite mais fresquinha...


----------



## invent (22 Jun 2015 às 02:51)

wtf, tá a chover


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2015 às 03:20)

Voltam os relâmpagos a sudoeste.
Por Viseu choveu muito pouco, mas o cheiro a terra molhada é bastante intenso.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2015 às 03:27)

Agora tb começa a chover com mais intensidade por aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 03:41)

Alguns raios que apanhei num video (raios da célula de vouzela):


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 04:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Alguns raios que apanhei num video (raios da célula de vouzela):



 boa! E que retorcidos, nuvem-nuvem, instabilidade de níveis médios, não têm percurso fácil para o solo.
A que horas foi? Devem estar nesta lista:


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2015 às 05:27)

StormRic disse:


> boa! E que retorcidos, nuvem-nuvem, instabilidade de níveis médios, não têm percurso fácil para o solo.
> A que horas foi? Devem estar nesta lista:



Filmei aqueles raios por volta das 3:16h, creio que deve ter sido o raio de caparrosa que aparece na lista do meteomoita. No IPMA aqui na zona de Tondela o mais próximo da hora que apanhei o raio é 2:18 UTC com -10.1 kAmp.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2015 às 09:32)

Boas...pelo menos de manhã,melhor ambiente na rua ,por enquanto ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

Boas...tempo mais saudável na rua ,melhor na rua do que em casa ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

Atividade eléctrica na zona de Tabuaço 






Células potentes do outro lado da fronteira 





Vista desde Trancoso


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Atividade eléctrica na zona de Tabuaço



A célula de Tabuaço/Armamar foi interessante, efémera, os primeiros ecos consistentes começaram cerca das 12:30utc, largou as oito descargas entre as 13:01 e as 13:07 e dissipou-se meia hora depois. Uma "bolha" que durou pouco mais de uma hora, bastante característico destas células com pouco movimento do interior.

Vêem-se agora a nascer células sobre o vale do Douro na zona de Freixo de Numão, do lado esquerdo da imagem da webcam de Trancoso. Ainda não produziram descargas eléctricas. Do lado direito são as bigornas das células do outro lado da fronteira de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Essas bem podiam passar para este lado e vir regar como estão a fazer. O movimento geral é para norte, talvez se mantenham à passagem de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Fornos de Lagoaça e cheguem a Mogadouro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Primeira descarga da célula de S.João da Pesqueira/Numão há 3 minutos, às 15:13:31.
Também já as há em Urrós, Mogadouro.





A norte da célula de Numão, está em geração outra célula sobre Carrazêda de Anciães e já começou a descarregar.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:29)

Pico de intensidade da precipitação da célula de Numão, às 15:05, deve ter caído granizo:





A célula de Carrazeda está a explodir neste momento, várias descargas e eco a aumentar rapidamente.













Espectacular a bigorna da célula de Numão, vista desde Trancoso, oculta a célula de Carrazeda:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

Boas...no horizonte a NNE ,umas boas paredes,brancas e grandes em formação ,a sul,tudo azul ,hoje já se pode assomar há rua ,boa brisa a correr ,pelo menos mais 2/3 dias ainda vão ser saudáveis ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:51)

Segundo pico de intensidade da precipitação da célula de Numão às 15:30, aquela bigorna volumosa está relacionada:





Nota-se a propagação para ENE com mais torres a nascerem desse lado:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> no horizonte a NNE ,umas boas paredes,brancas e grandes em formação



Muito distantes ou sobre a Estrela? Se forem distantes são as células da fronteira de Figueira Castelo Rodrigo. Mas as células da estrela estão agora a nascer efectivamente.






Entretanto, boa configuração da bigorna da célula de Carrazeda enquanto a de Numão parece enfraquecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

Está a evoluir uma na Serra da Estrela e a dirigir-se para norte ,a passar a leste de Gouveia





Visão desde Manteigas


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

O topo das células de Numão/Carrazeda atingiu os 12 a 13 Km de altitude:





Novas descargas para Leste da célula de Numão à medida que vai crescendo na direcção de Vila Nova de Foz Côa:





Entretanto a expansão das bigornas da fronteira tolda a visibilidade desde Trancoso:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está a evoluir uma na Serra da Estrela e a dirigir-se para norte ,a passar a leste de Gouveia



 estava a ver que a Estrela não produzia! Deve haver boa visibilidade desde Tondela.

Em Numão/Foz Côa, e a dirigir-se para o Pocinho, novo pico de intensidade, cada vez mais forte.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

A sul de Alfândega da Fé, sobre a barragem do baixo Sabor, a actividade eléctrica está a aumentar, célula de geração muito rápida:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

Aparece finalmente na imagem de satélite, estava oculta pela bigorna da fronteira, deve ser uma bela torre:





A célula de Gouveia também tem um aspecto explosivo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 16:43)

Explosiva bigorna da célula de Alfândega da Fé e correspondente actividade eléctrica:









Já não se vê desde Trancoso, muita bruma e outras células/bigornas velhas em frente:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:02)

Outro alinhamento de células surgiu entretanto na zona de Murça, mas durou pouco.





Bigorna da célula de Alfândega da Fé com boa configuração:


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

Célula da serra da Estrela vista de Silgueiros...


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Novas células:






Trovoada forte sobre Seara Velha, a noroeste de Chaves, célula de desenvolvimento explosivo, muito localizada:













Guarda, rápido desenvolvimento sem trovoada registada:





A célula de Alfândega da Fé continua o movimento para ENE, sobre Parada nesta altura, parece empenhada em dar uma ajuda ao enchimento da albufeira do Baixo Sabor:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:31)

keipha disse:


> Célula da serra da Estrela vista de Silgueiros...



 boas fotos! Qual foi a hora/minuto destas belas capturas?


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos! Qual foi a hora/minuto destas belas capturas?


Agora mesmo :-)


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Mais uma. A célula está a crescer


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:50)

keipha disse:


> Mais uma. A célula está a crescer



 linda!






Entretanto deve ter havido uma queda brutal de precipitação a noroeste de Chaves, zona de Seara velha, Calvão, Castelãos. Esteve ali pelo menos meia hora, agora já enfraqueceu e terminou a actividade eléctrica. Aquele eco pode ser de granizo:


----------



## panda (22 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

Boas 
Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano por aqui com 36.1ºC
Hoje o dia esta mais fresco e com alguns cumulus  e vento
Temperatura atual 27.9ºC e 49%Hr


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:02)

Vila Nova de Foz Côa debaixo de trovoada:













Há vinte minutos o eco da célula de Manteigas era bastante intenso:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

panda disse:


>



 bem observadas estas torres, devem ser as que estavam a norte de Manteigas. A que horas foi?
Estes topos chegaram aos 10 Km.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

Deve estar brutal a vista de Bragança para NNE


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

Rio de Onor, a nordeste de Bragança debaixo de trovoada e fortes bátegas:





Também o vale do Douro entre Foz Côa e Barca d'Alva:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deve estar brutal a vista de Bragança para NNE



E daí talvez não, a julgar pela vista desde Trancoso para o vale do Douro, aquilo está tão carregado que só se observa isto:





Provavelmente o aspecto em Bragança é semelhante. Talvez haja fotos mais logo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

Célula a Leste de Vila Nova de Foz Côa , às 18h




O caudal do Douro subiu


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

panda disse:


> Hoje o dia esta mais fresco e com alguns cumulus e vento
> Temperatura atual 27.9ºC e 49%Hr



Forte célula agora a sueste da Guarda, deve ter boa visibilidade daí:





De Manteigas não se consegue ver esse ângulo, apenas as torres sobre a serra, a nor-nordeste:


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O caudal do Douro subiu



 a sério? Viste onde?

Aquela célula continua a descarregar com intensidade muito forte e numa área bastante alargada:





O espectáculo sobre a fronteira de Rio de Onor / Guadramil deve estar interessante:


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

Esta tarde na Aldeia do Carvalho (Fotos Edgar Bragança):


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

A célula da Guarda está a expandir a bigorna rapidamente:






Pelos ecos fortíssimos que apresentou durante cerca de meia hora pode estar a fazer estragos. Este foi o aspecto do pico de dez minutos:














A zona de Vila Garcia e Vila Mendo foi a área mais intensa.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 18:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta tarde na Aldeia do Carvalho (Fotos Edgar Bragança):



 boas fotos, obrigado pela partilha! Isto terão sido as células de Gouveia e Manteigas.

Será que a célula da Guarda neste momento está a ser seguida?


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos, obrigado pela partilha! Isto terão sido as células de Gouveia e Manteigas.
> 
> Será que a célula da Guarda neste momento está a ser seguida?


Neste momento está assim:


----------



## s2ug (22 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

A coisa de 40 minutos célula da Guarda...


----------



## panda (22 Jun 2015 às 19:21)

StormRic disse:


> bem observadas estas torres, devem ser as que estavam a norte de Manteigas. A que horas foi?
> Estes topos chegaram aos 10 Km.


 Foi por volta das 17h e tal. Sim as torres vinham da Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2015 às 19:25)

Boas...céu azul ,parece vir por ai boa noite para arejar a casa,boa brisa a chegar ,o vento já virar mais NW,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 19:50)

s2ug disse:


> A coisa de 40 minutos célula da Guarda...



 fotos excelentes! Impressionante o desenvolvimento daquela torre! Foram tiradas de onde?


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

Por aqui vão-se fazendo ouvir alguns trovões. Céu muito nublado e 26ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

Acabou por não chover. Agora o céu vai limpando neste final de tarde. Registo 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2015 às 21:32)

Boas,com 21.8ºC...já vai arejando a casa...portas e janelas abertas ,cuidado com as correntes de ar .

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## s2ug (22 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

StormRic disse:


> fotos excelentes! Impressionante o desenvolvimento daquela torre! Foram tiradas de onde?



De Sameiro, (concelho de Manteigas)..


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2015 às 02:47)

Fotos do nascer do dia de ontem (temperatura atual de 17ºC):


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos do nascer do dia de ontem (temperatura atual de 17ºC):



 fabulosa a composição da primeira, parece que o nevoeiro se deitou a dormir no cimo da serra e ao compôr com os topos de cumulonimbus distantes já iluminadas pelo sol percebemos a dimensão e o momento desta visão.
E belos raios do nascente! 

Pela posição por trás do Caramulo, vistas daí de Tondela e pelo momento do nascer do sol, penso que as células seriam as que estavam no mar ao largo entre Aveiro e o Porto, a cerca de 100 Km de distância (grande zoom!):


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2015 às 03:20)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosa a composição da primeira, parece que o nevoeiro se deitou a dormir no cimo da serra e ao compôr com os topos de cumulonimbus distantes já iluminadas pelo sol percebemos a dimensão e o momento desta visão.
> E belos raios do nascente!
> 
> Pela posição por trás do Caramulo, vistas daí de Tondela e pelo momento do nascer do sol, penso que as células seriam as que estavam no mar ao largo entre Aveiro e o Porto, a cerca de 100 Km de distância (grande zoom!):


Obrigado pelas apreciações. Esta manhã só tive pena de não me puder deslocar a um descampado para fotografar aqueles raios de sol, assim as casas tiveram de surgir nas fotos.
A foto da serra do Caramulo foi tirada às 6:31h, o StormRic não andou muito longe na escolha da imagem de radar.  À distância, sim, pareciam os topos de nuvens cumulonimbus, mas como a foto é da parte sul da serra, não sei até que ponto seriam nuvens das células do oceano, ainda que seja uma hipótese plausível...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> À distância, sim, pareciam os topos de nuvens cumulonimbus, mas como a foto é da parte sul da serra, não sei até que ponto seriam nuvens das células do oceano, ainda que seja uma hipótese plausível..



 Concordo então, não pensei nesse facto de ser a parte sul da serra. Assim, se é na direcção oes-sudoeste, só vejo pequenas células mais perto, já sobre o litoral. Mesmo assim olho para aqueles topos e parecem-me que têm o aspecto típico dos cumulus congestus quando começam a formar bigorna e portanto em transição para cumulonimbus. Há no entanto outras nuvens mais perto e à frente daquelas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:47)

Trovoada de madrugada a nordeste de Macedo de Cavaleiros:






Bastantes descargas e concentradas:





Os ecos de radar são fracos, tem todo o aspecto de ser uma trovoada quase seca, costumam fazer um espectacular efeito cénico pois as nuvens têm base alta e os raios percorrem-nas. Provavelmente nem haverá descargas nuvem-solo.





Também já há registo de descargas nos últimos minutos nas duas células a norte de Vila Real.

Na vista de satélite no infravermelho nota-se uma linha de topos mais elevados (mais frios) naquela zona, tem vindo a alastrar de leste para oeste.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 03:59)

Aí estão as descargas a cairem numerosas também nas célula a norte de Vila Real, diferença desta imagem para a anterior de apenas 15 minutos:





Estão a nascer células rapidamente em vários locais.





A de Valpaços não é seguramente seca!
A célula a norte de Vila Real está sobre Pedras Salgadas:





Descargas potentes que devem estar a acordar muita gente:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 04:13)

Nova célula agora a sul de Mirandela:










O alinhamento Vila Real - Bragança está a ter uma madrugada bem animada!
O "em especial durante a tarde" está um pouco fora de horas 

Descontando as nove descargas em Zamora, a contagem desde que começou esta actividade já vai em mais de 110 DEA em menos de 80 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 04:29)

Observando-se a lista, percebe-se que há muitas descargas simultâneas e a alguns quilómetros apenas umas das outras. Isto significa que são em geral descargas nuvem-nuvem de trajecto horizontal, podem percorrer todo a largura da célula  Há aqui distâncias entre simultâneas desde 1 ou 2 Km até 10 Km ou mais.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 04:32)

Continua o festival nocturno Transmontano: 133 descargas em 90 minutos.


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2015 às 07:15)

Começa cedo a trovoada.

18ºC, muito nublado e trovoada. Por enquanto não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2015 às 09:46)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2015 às 13:01)

Boas...está a ser melhor dia de verão deste ano ,bom ambiente para se andar ao ar livre toda a manhã ,céu azul ,com 27.2ºC...ambiente de casa bem melhor,com 22/23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar ,boa brisa a passar ,com uns confortáveis 28.3ºC lá fora.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Previsão um pouco ao lado no que respeita à altura do dia para as trovoadas e aguaceiros. Durante a tarde e com excepção da fronteira do Parque de Montesinho, tudo limpo de trovoadas e varrido para Espanha pela brisa marítima que penetrou bem para o interior:















Durante a madrugada e manhã sim, acumulados de precipitação estimados pelo radar notáveis mas isolados.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

Destaque para as células entre Bragança e Vila Real, uma célula em Braga e outra ao largo de Viana do Castelo.

Precipitações registadas:
Braga, Merelim: 0,1+0,2 mm às 6h e às 10h utc;
Bragança: 0,1+2,6=*2,7 mm* das 6h às 8h;
Cabril: *0,7 mm* às 6h;
Lamas de Mouro: 0,1 mm às 6h;
V.N.Cerveira: 0,2 mm às 3h;

Estações WU:
Bragança: *3 mm* das 7h às 9h utc;
Braga: *1,3 mm* das 6:30 às 7h utc.

E ainda a NetAtmo: Bragança, Praça da Sé com *4mm*.

Praticamente tudo ao lado das estações e no entanto as estimativas do radar apontam para acumulados até na ordem dos *20 mm*, especialmente na zona entre Mirandela e Bragança.


Os modelos ECMWF e AROME falharam a previsão desta situação para a tarde e substimaram a situação da madrugada/manhã. O ALADIN esteve bastante bem excepto para a tarde.
O GFS na run das 12h ainda insistia entre as 12h e as 15h mas a partir das 15h retirou quase tudo.

Talvez ainda nasçam células mas tenho dúvidas, pelo aspecto das imagens de satélite e radar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2015 às 19:13)

Boas,já vai refrescando...assim que eu gosto ,ao final de uma tarde de verão,com frescura natural,nuvens altas,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC/ 29.1ºC...como estas temperaturas,não haverá nos próximos dias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2015 às 21:11)

Boas...bom fresco a passar ,com 18.9ºC,bem que sabe .


----------



## panda (23 Jun 2015 às 21:15)

Boas
Hoje o dia foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade 
Temperatura atual 19.8ºC e 62%Hr

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 27.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 10:02)

Boas...hoje já está prometido mais ,céu azul ,o vento fraco de SSE...sinal de ,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 12:16)

Vai subindo o mercurio ...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 15:10)

Boas...o que estava prometido...vai chegando ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## keipha (24 Jun 2015 às 16:08)

Célula a norte dr Viseu


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 17:03)

keipha disse:


> Célula a norte dr Viseu



 bem apanhada a primeira célula da tarde!
Situa-se a sul de Tarouca/Moimenta da Beira.

Primeiros ecos consistentes depois das 15:30





pelas 16:10 mantinha uma configuração forte





começou a declinar a actividade pelas 16:30





Produziu várias descargas:





Na imagem de satélite aparece com bigorna desenvolvida para sueste e isolada em todo o território. Há convecção sobre a cordilheira central e Beira Baixa.





Por enquanto é o único registo de trovoada, com pelo menos 15 descargas, desta vez não contemplada nas previsões do IPMA que só indicava a possibilidade de aguaceiros no interior.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez ainda nasçam células mas tenho dúvidas, pelo aspecto das imagens de satélite e radar.



Ainda em relação a *ontem*, não nasceram células mas as que estavam em Espanha junto à fronteira de Miranda do Douro expandiram~se e atingiram mesmo o território.
Trovoada intensa com muitas descargas naquela zona, tendo terminado pouco antes das 23h, e choveu bem em Miranda, à volta das 22 horas, total acumulado de *9,8 mm*.









As descargas registadas pelo IPMA concentram-se num período de tempo curto, esta foi a mais intensa:





Embora tardia, esta trovoada de certo modo vem dar razão à previsão do IPMA para a tarde de ontem. 
Seria interessante saber se ocorreu granizo.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Célula neste momento em Padornelos, Montalegre, com trovoada:





Células a nascer também a leste da Estrela, Malcata, Sabugal.





pouco se vê na webcam de Manteigas, virada a NNE:





para nordeste de Trancoso pouca actividade, alguns cumulus mediocris/congestus:





trovoada neste momento só na célula de Montalegre:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2015 às 18:03)

Imagem de satélite às 17h00




CopyRight Eumetsat 2015


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

Aspecto interessante da bigorna da célula de Moimenta da Beira, em dissipação:





Alastramento da trovoada de Montalegre para sueste:















Está a dirigir-se para Chaves.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Boas...céu azul ,nuvens só a norte daqui ,tarde mais quente ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 18:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu azul ,nuvens só a norte daqui ,tarde mais quente ,com 31.3ºC.



Realmente a maior parte da Beira Baixa está com céu limpo, a convecção situa-se a partir da Malcata para norte. Células no entanto com desenvolvimento pouco intenso:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Trovoada frequente e concentrada por Chaves...


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Trovoada frequente e concentrada por Chaves...



E com precipitação forte a noroeste:





Aparentemente deixou de haver descargas eléctricas há mais de vinte minutos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Enorme bigorna expandida para sul:





e recomeçou a actividade eléctrica, novamente do lado noroeste da célula.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 18:57)

As descargas registadas pelo IPMA na célula de Montalegre/Chaves:





O perfil vertical norte-sul da bigorna é notavelmente assimétrico, produzido pelo vento de norte em altitude:


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

Boas a todos,
Por Lamego céu com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 25ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 19:52)

Boas...boa brisa de WNW já a chegar ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

joselamego disse:


> Boas a todos,
> Por Lamego céu com algumas nuvens
> temperatura atual de 25ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 20:49)

Ainda há células entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso e perto da fronteira. Terá chovido mesmo em Vilar Formoso antes das 19h.







Tiveram trovoada mas poucas descargas e a precipitação não passou de ecos moderados.


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Jun 2015 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> Enorme bigorna expandida para sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Penso que tenho registo dessa bigorna:








A direcção da foto (N-NO) e a hora batem certo. Era realmente imponente!


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 20:58)

bartotaveira disse:


> Penso que tenho registo dessa bigorna:



 espectacular! Claro que é mesmo dessa bigorna, foi a única trovoada a produzir-se a norte do Douro esta tarde.

Ainda se vê do lado esquerdo (noroeste da célula) a formação de novas torres, penso que esta bela foto foi obtida por volta das 18H40. Confirmas?


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular! Claro que é mesmo dessa bigorna, foi a única trovoada a produzir-se a norte do Douro esta tarde.
> 
> Ainda se vê do lado esquerdo (noroeste da célula) a formação de novas torres, penso que esta bela foto foi obtida por volta das 18H40. Confirmas?



Quase acertavas nos minutos!!  *18:37*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

Boas...bom fresco de WNW,com 23.8ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 32.0ºC.



Quase 20ºC de amplitude térmica, quentinho agradável durante o dia mas fresquinho à noite para dormir bem, é assim que eu mais gosto do verão, apesar de vez em quando umas noites tropicais para ficar ao relento ao ar livre também são desejáveis.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jun 2015 às 01:50)

Fotos das 18:30 das células de Almeida:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 08:17)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 10:27)

Boas ,tudo ao fresco no jardim,boa rega,ambiente vai aquecendo...nem quer ver e sentir...o que vêm por ai para os próximos dias...dias de inferno ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 12:07)

Boas ....já cá estou,vim agora da rua a pé,de beber o café e comprar o jornal desportivo ,o gajo de lá de cima já chamusca na pele ,lá fora com 30.6ºC...por casa tudo fechado,a casa ainda está fresca ,com 23/24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 13:44)

Boas ...céu azul ,vento aumentar de de SSW ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 14:37)

Boas ...não para ,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Mais ,com 34.1ºC...


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

únicas fotos destas células. Curiosamente parecem-me bem mais longe do que a fronteira do lado de cá, poderiam ser as que estavam em Espanha e cujos topos atingiam maior altitude?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Boas...por aqui ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 33.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

A brisa de WNW a chegar e já vê a temperatura a descer ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jun 2015 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> únicas fotos destas células. Curiosamente parecem-me bem mais longe do que a fronteira do lado de cá, poderiam ser as que estavam em Espanha e cujos topos atingiam maior altitude?


De facto fiquei na dúvida, porque são células que nem estão muito bem visíveis, mas talvez fossem mesmo as células espanholas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Boas...o vento de WNW,faz chegar aqui o cheiro a fumo,com 26.0ºC e ar já mais fresco .

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 08:39)

Boas ...céu limpinho e vento fraco,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 10:07)

A esta hora....já vai nos 29.7ºC ...hoje vai doer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 11:08)

Boas ...hoje vão cair do céu rolas grelhadas no espeto ...sol já está abrasador ,vai nos 31.8ºC .


----------



## Dematos (26 Jun 2015 às 12:31)

Por aqui ja' vai nos 35,4C.°! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 13:04)

Boas ...vai subindo,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 13:41)

O vento a ficar muito ,com 34.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Boas ...temperatura já descolou ,vento quente de SW e sol abrasador...só fui há porta ,está lá um bafo ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

Boas ...algum vento de SWW...mas muito quente e seco ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

Boas...vento NW ajudar a repor alguma frescura,ainda 26.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2015 às 23:24)

Ligeira brisa e com 25.8ºC.


----------



## Dematos (27 Jun 2015 às 01:29)

Maxima do dia: 36,6C.°! Agora, uns frescos 23,9C.°!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2015 às 08:29)

Boas ...com 25.9ºC .


----------



## Serrano (27 Jun 2015 às 11:39)

E vai aquecendo... 27.3°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## Dematos (27 Jun 2015 às 12:37)

Ja' nos 38,0C.°!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2015 às 13:46)

Boas ...a manhã foi passada em banhos ,muito bom de manhã....a esta hora só se fosse ...só ar quente e seco ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## irpsit (27 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

Sigo com 34ºC e a subir. A mínima foi fresquinha nos 16ºC, por estarmos num vale....

Espero não ir acima dos 35ºC hoje, mas para segunda a previsão do IM são 38ºC para cá...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2015 às 15:30)

Boas ,está de mais lá fora ,nova máxima aqui no histórico da máquina,38.6ºC ,o verão passado todo,só tinha chegado aos 37.5ºC...é tudo há bruta ,com 38.1ºC e vento bastante  e seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

Boas...máxima por aqui 38.9ºC ,muito vento de WNW...abrasador ,com 37.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2015 às 21:40)

Boas...fresco,só no meu jardim ,tudo ao fresco ,hoje merecia,este vento quente de tarde,abrasou tudo ,bem melhor agora,apesar dos 31.0ºC,o vento de NW já mais fresco.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 38.9ºC .


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2015 às 23:07)

Boas 
Dia também muito quente por aqui e algum vento 
Temperatura atual 26.3ºC

Dados de hoje 18ºC / 37.3ºC


----------



## Dematos (28 Jun 2015 às 02:01)

Max. de hoje: 39,7C.°!  Agora: 25,2C.°!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 09:59)

Boas ...hoje é para abrasar ,já vai nos 33.1ºC e um abrasador .


----------



## Serrano (28 Jun 2015 às 11:41)

28.2°C no Sarzedo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 12:44)

Boas .parece o inferno ,insuportável ,com 37.3ºC .


----------



## panda (28 Jun 2015 às 12:50)

Boas 
Isto hoje não esta para brincadeiras 
Temperatura atual 35.9ºC
Vento 10Km/h


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .parece o inferno ,insuportável ,com 37.3ºC .



*40ºC* de máxima prevista para hoje e *41ºC para amanhã*, realmente perigoso. *43ºC* para Vila Velha de Ródão amanhã e *42ºC* para a Cova da Beira.

Ontem ficou-se pelos 39,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 13:43)

Boas deve estar um sufoco lá fora ,por casa tudo fechado e ACs a produzir fresco artificial ,gosto mais do fresco natural ,com 38.9ºC...já chegou há máxima de ontem.


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2015 às 14:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas deve estar um sufoco lá fora ,por casa tudo fechado e ACs a produzir fresco artificial ,gosto mais do fresco natural ,com 38.9ºC...já chegou há máxima de ontem.


Hoje ainda vais aos *+40ºC! *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 15:14)

Boas ...lá fora já marca 39.8ºC  e ar muito quente,parece que estou ao pé duma fornalha .


----------



## Norther (28 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Por aqui, no fundo do vale da Cova da Beira ja se atingiram os 40ºC, na vila do Tortosendo deve andar rondar os 35ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...lá fora já marca 39.8ºC  e ar muito quente,parece que estou ao pé duma fornalha .



Humidade relativa 2% ? http://www.wunderground.com/persona...LO11#history/tdata/s20150628/e20150628/mdaily
Parece-me algo impossível, ontem também, deve haver defeito de calibração.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

A nortada e o vento de oeste está mais forte e a temp. não está a conseguir subir.  Temp. atual: 33.3°C


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Boas, tal como o Albimeteo disse, isto hoje está um absurdo. Fui beber o cafézinho da tarde, e não se vê ninguém na rua, e está um calor insuportável, cheguei a casa a quase seco, mal bebi um copo de água comecei a suar em bica, absurdo, lol... Pelo caminho ainda reparei que o termómetro da Farmácia Nuno Álvares marcava 40ºC... á sombra.



Mr. Neves disse:


> A nortada e o vento de oeste está mais forte e a temp. não está a conseguir subir.  Temp. atual: 33.3°C


Mas se quiseres trocamos, lol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

Boas...lá fora ainda muito ,muito ar ,ainda não se pode andar na rua ,a máxima chegou aos 39.9ºC ,ainda 38.9ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (28 Jun 2015 às 19:07)

Boas. Por aqui a máxima registada foi esta. Acreditem que parecia estar muito mais pois mal se conseguia andar na rua. Mesmo assim esteve sempre a correr uma brisa que apesar de quente ajudou provavelmente a que temperatura não subisse mais. O máximo de radiação UV foi 11.4


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas, tal como o Albimeteo disse, isto hoje está um absurdo. Fui beber o cafézinho da tarde, e não se vê ninguém na rua, e está um calor insuportável, cheguei a casa a quase seco, mal bebi um copo de água comecei a suar em bica, absurdo, lol... Pelo caminho ainda reparei que o termómetro da Farmácia Nuno Álvares marcava 40ºC... á sombra.
> 
> 
> Mas se quiseres trocamos, lol.



Nem pensar em trocar, eu detesto calor excessivo! Só falei porque o aviso amarelo está a vigorar hoje no distrito de Viseu e penso que não havia necessidade. Ontem sim justificava-se. Agora Deus me livre desses 40ºC 

Temp. Máxima: 33.9ºC
Temp. Atual: 29.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 19:22)

Ar quente e ainda 37.8ºC...está bonito .


----------



## jotackosta (28 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Boa tarde!

Dia bastante quente, com *30ºC* actuais.

Máxima: *36,4ºC*


----------



## dahon (28 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nem pensar em trocar, eu detesto calor excessivo! *Só falei porque o aviso amarelo está a vigorar hoje no distrito de Viseu e penso que não havia necessidade. *Ontem sim justificava-se. Agora Deus me livre desses 40ºC
> 
> Temp. Máxima: 33.9ºC
> Temp. Atual: 29.1ºC



Permite-me discordar em relação ao aviso para Viseu, pois a estação da cidade de Viseu passou os 35ºC e muito provavelmente varias zonas do distrito passaram os 35ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

dahon disse:


> Permite-me discordar em relação ao aviso para Viseu, pois a estação da cidade de Viseu passou os 35ºC e muito provavelmente varias zonas do distrito passaram os 35ºC.



Quis falar de Tondela obviamente, embora não tenha referido isso no post anterior. É a velha história de o IPMA padronizar os avisos. Agora também é verdade que estou de acordo com o aviso para outros concelhos do distrito, e também que concordo que o aviso tem de ser emitido para a maioria e não para a minoria. Agora eu só me queria referir ao meu concelho.

Mas por estranho que pareça nenhuma das estações no wunderground da parte sul do distrito atingiu os 35ºC, aqui penso que a causa foi de facto o excesso de vento de Norte e Oeste. A humidade relativa segundo a estação do Keipha também está muito elevada aqui (64%), o que ajuda a amenizar a temp.

Temp. Atual: 25.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Dia mais quente do ano por aqui, nunca me habituarei a tudo o que seja temperaturas acima de 35ºC 

Máximas da região, ipma e amadoras
>36ºC
Viseu-cidade(ipma) e Penalva do Castelo
36ºC
Mangualde; Aguia da Beira; Cota, Viseu e Vila Boa, Sátão
35ºC
Moimenta da Beira(ipma) passou os 35ºC, Nelas(ipma), Campia e Vouzela
34ºC
Tondela e Aeródromo(ipma)
33ºC
Oliveira do Conde, Carregal do Sal
Molelos, Tondela

Já vai havendo algumas estações amadoras aqui da zona no wunderground, bem porreiro, só é pena a estação do Caramulo estar desactivada/avariada 99% do tempo.
Podia haver uma em Alcafache, que deve uma das/a zona mais quente do distrito nestes dias (sem contar com o vale do Douro).

E aqui não senti nortada nenhuma, infelizmente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

Boas...o bafo continua,com 32.0ºC e algum vento de NWW ainda pouco fresco .

Dados de hoje 22.7ºC / 39.9ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Jun 2015 às 10:06)

Bons dias, bem, mais outro daqueles dias, já está tudo montado... 


Mr. Neves disse:


> Agora Deus me livre desses 40ºC


Até aos 37ºC ainda se vai indo, agora 40ºC, nem você nem ninguém, .


----------



## panda (29 Jun 2015 às 11:11)

Bons dias 
Isto hoje também não esta para brincadeiras  se ontem chegou aos 37.6ºC hoje deve ir pelo caminho
Temperatura atual 34.5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Bom dia. Aos 15 minutos das 11 por estes lados já estão 31.8c (meteocovilha). Parece estar a ser a manhã mais tórrida dos últimos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 12:37)

Boas ...parece que vivo noutro planeta ,não o meu ,toda a manhã na rua...está mesmo bravo ,com 37.9ºC .


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2015 às 13:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...parece que vivo noutro planeta ,não o meu ,toda a manhã na rua...está mesmo bravo ,com 37.9ºC .



Lá para o vale do Tejo é que deve estar bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

Boas ...nem se ouvem os passarinhos a cantarem ,andam no meu jardim a tomar banho,tenho lá um balde enterrado,até há tona da relva,já há muitos anos,renovada a agua todos os dias parece um festival ,lá fora parece o inferno ,o vento de WNW aumentar e muito ,com 40.0ºC .

Deu agora um direto na SIC,o jornalista estava no centro da cidade e disse que o carro marcava 48.0ºC ao sol ,e mais,que os habitantes estavam mais habituados,ao frio do que o calor ,acho que não estudou bem a lição ,calor por aqui,no verão até enjoa,por aqui os albicastrenses,desde novo que ouço dizer...por aqui só há 3 estações do ano,Verão ou Inverno e a estação da CP ,por aqui não há estações do ano intermédias ,ou ,ou .


----------



## irpsit (29 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

Há pouco seguia com 37.4ºC..... um dia mesmo quente, mas felizmente bastante seco, se não não se aguentava... Agora começa um vento mias forte e ainda assim quente, acho que a máxima não subirá mais...

Nos últimos dias a temperatura ficou aquém das previsões mas a minha zona (chegava aos 34ºC em vez dos 37ºC previstos) também sendo um vale pode tender para a "frescura" mas hoje o calor carregou bem como a previsão dava...

A mínima também não foi tropical. 18.5ºC. Bem aquém do que estava à espera...


----------



## Dematos (29 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

Ontem a maxima chegou aos 40,3°C; neste momento 39,7°C!  Esta' um verdadeiro churrasco montado la' fora!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2015 às 14:41)

Aqui ainda só tenho 33.8°C  A estação do keipha leva curiosamente 34.8°C. O vento tem soprado moderado de oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

Está entrar nas horas perigosas ,por casa tudo no escuro e ACs ligados ,lá fora o braseiro já faz marcar 40.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2015 às 15:10)

35.1°C agora, o vento rodou para sul  e a temp está a subir mais rapidamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

Lá fora vento quente e 40.2ºC...até estala .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

Em Tras os Montes o cenário não é muito melhor...
Segundo o WunderGround estamos assim:

Freixo de Numão: 40ºC
Bragança (Fervença): 39ºC
Valpaços: 39ºC
Santa Valha, Valpaços: 39ºC
Franco, Mirandela: 38ºC
Chaves (Outeiro Seco): 38ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

Máximas previstas de *41ºC* para Castelo Branco e Covilhã, *42ºC* para V.V.Ródão e Penamacor!

Uma hora atrás era este o mapa:







Os pólos do calor deslocaram-se do Alentejo para o interior Norte e Centro, lideram nos 40ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2015 às 16:15)

A estação do meu amigo Ferreiro de Flariz (perto de Verín) acaba de tocar os 40ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

O vento fixou de SSW,a temperatura continua a subir,com 40.7ºC...está um terror lá fora .


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

Aparece alguma nebulosidade de convecção, ainda insignificante:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Boas ...o meu cão de raça pequena,que vive aqui em casa,com estas temperaturas malucas ,já lá vão 3 dias seguidos,só come ao final do dia ,foi de manhã há rua,o resto do dia,está deitado na cama e nem há rua quer ir ,lá fora ar muito quente ,vento agora de WNW,com 38.6ºC...ainda está perigoso .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

Hoje a máxima alcançou os 35.5ºC, uma temperatura já mais consonante com o aviso amarelo do IPMA. O céu permanece limpo, o vento voltou a rodar para o quadrante Oeste, a humidade relativa pela estação do keipha está a subir lentamente, entretanto sigo com uma temperatura atual de 32.4ºC.

O GFS falhou na temperatura que previa para Tondela, ontem na saída das 18h dava conta de 37ºC e pouco.
De destacar que curiosamente a metade sul do distrito tem estado um pouco mais fresca que a metade norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 19:51)

Boas ,vento moderado de WNW,hoje a esta hora,já sente mais fresco,mas ainda 35.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

Boas

Dia bem quente por aqui.

A minha máxima ficou próxima dos 36ºC, mas noutros locais os valores andaram perto dos 38ºC / 39ºC esta tarde.


----------



## keipha (29 Jun 2015 às 20:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Hoje a máxima alcançou os 35.5ºC, uma temperatura já mais consonante com o aviso amarelo do IPMA. O céu permanece limpo, o vento voltou a rodar para o quadrante Oeste, a humidade relativa pela estação do keipha está a subir lentamente, entretanto sigo com uma temperatura atual de 32.4ºC.
> 
> O GFS falhou na temperatura que previa para Tondela, ontem na saída das 18h dava conta de 37ºC e pouco.
> De destacar que curiosamente a metade sul do distrito tem estado um pouco mais fresca que a metade norte


O vento durante a tarde soprou moderado de W/SW. A temperatura subiu até aos 35,5°C, e a HR esteve bastante baixa esta tarde. A amplitude térmica nestes dias tem sido muito grande. As noites têm estado frescas. E sim a zona sul do distrito está mais fresca em relação ao norte do distrito...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ,vento de NW com algum fresco há mistura,ainda 30.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 25.6ºC / 40.7ºC .


----------



## keipha (29 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...dia mais quente do ano ,vento de NW com algum fresco há mistura,ainda 30.6ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 25.6ºC / 40.7ºC .


Isso aí tem sido o inferno. Nas poucas vezes que fui a Castelo Branco, foi sempre no verão e não é nada fácil aí estar com esse calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 10:24)

Boas...hoje melhor ambiente ,por enquanto ,a casa parece um forno,nem os ACs conseguem fazer refrescar ,o inferno foi tão grande estes dias ,procura-se fresco ,céu limpo e com 28.8ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 11:25)

Ontem, dia escaldante.

Brutal a t.máxima em Mirandela(42,1ºC) e a estação está um pouco acima do rio, o mesmo se aplica á estação de Santa Barbara, Pinhão (41,2ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 11:53)

Boas...apesar dos 31.9ºC,ontem a esta hora já ia nos trinta e muitos graus e um sol escaldante,nem há sombra se estava bem ,só ar muito ,hoje há sombra já se nota o ar mais fresco ...bem melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 13:59)

Boas...o vento de SSW aumentar,temperatura mais moderada,com 33.8ºC...não deixa de ser quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

Boas...o vento continua de SW e quente ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## panda (30 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Boas
A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de 39.3ºC
Hoje um pouco melhor. Tº atual 32.9ºC e máxima de 34.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...o ar continua quente WSW,ainda 31.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Boas...hoje já tenho fresco para refrescar a casa ,com 27.0ºC e brisa de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2015 às 22:37)

Boas...vai descendo devagar...mas vai,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## Dematos (1 Jul 2015 às 02:12)

Max. do dia 35,7°C!  Noite bem mais fresca que a de ontem: 22,6°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedro_cvl (1 Jul 2015 às 12:42)

Boas. Esta noite (não sei as horas pois não vi) acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação. Alguem deu conta de trovoada?


----------

